# Krieg der Betriebssysteme



## Sugarwarlock (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Mich würde es mal interessieren warum die meisten Leute so Betriebssystemfanatiker sind... Alle hassen Apple, Linux ist nur was für Nerds und Windows ist langsam... Das Selbe sieht man auch immer bei den Browsern... woran liegt das? Hab jedes Betriebssystem (auch für Smartphones) durch und bin mit Mac OS X bzw iOS sehr glücklich. Trotzdem werd ich immer "gemobbt" und dabei kommen so Argumente, die einfach gar keinen Sinn machen und die man sofort wiederlegen kann! Ich hab schon meine Gründe warum ich Apple Software bevorzuge aber keiner Versteht mich =(... Ok das hört sich an wie in na Selbsthilfegruppe aber egal...

Also: Woher kommt diese Feindseeligkeit gegen alles was anders ist. Jeder versucht seinen Favoriten zu verteidigen obwohl das eigentlich nicht nötig ist... Meine Antwort auf die Frage, welches das besste OS ist, bleibt nach wie vor: "Nimm das, was dir gefällt!"

Hab auch nichts gegen ein paar Argumente gegen Apple die ich dann gepflegt ausradieren kann =D

MfG Sugarwarlock


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Mai 2011)

Gut gegen Böse, Pepsi gegen Cola, Allianz gegen Horde, Piraten gegen Ninjas...

Lustiger Weise sind die Vorurteile zwischen Betriebssystem mehr auf die Benutzer gebunden, als an die Systeme selbst.

PC-Nutzer = Kabelgewirr, Counterstrikezocker
Linux = Dicke Brille, mag Pinguine
Mac = Klinisch rein, Arzt oder Anwalt

Benutze, was deinen Bedürfnissen entspricht und sei glücklich damit. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Mai 2011)

Konkurrenzverhalten projiziert auf Konsumgüter...21st century men


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. Mai 2011)

Weil Betriebssysteme Benutzung in zwischen zu einer Glaubens frage geworden ist.
Kann mit mit PS vs Xbox vergleichen.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Mai 2011)

Die Antwort hast Du Dir doch in enm anderen Thread schon selber gegeben. 


Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> ... Defragmentieren bringt genau so viel wie tune up... nichts!


Nur weil andere andere Erfahrungen mit gewissen Dingen (z.B. Zusätze) machen, wird es erstmal von grundauf schlecht geredet.
Gut, meine Wortwahl ist nicht immer die Beste gewesen.
Bin halt nur darauf angesprungen, als auf etwas Erwähntes so negativ reagiert wurde.

Mir ist es völlig egal, wer welches Betriebssystem benutzt.
Für den Einen mag dies gut sein - für den Anderen Jenes.
Ich denke auch, daß eher die Beurteilung an die Benutzer gebunden ist.

*Soll doch jeder glücklich werden, mit seinem System*. 

greetz


----------



## EspCap (2. Mai 2011)

Dazu gibts einen recht guten Comic 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2011)

Naja, wenn sich ein Kunde mit Mac/iPad/iPhone meldet weiss ich wenigstens dass ich gleich in den Dumm-User Modus schalten kann


----------



## Sugarwarlock (2. Mai 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Naja, wenn sich ein Kunde mit Mac/iPad/iPhone meldet weiss ich wenigstens dass ich gleich in den Dumm-User Modus schalten kann



=( Aber irgentwie hast du recht... traurig =(


----------



## Klos1 (2. Mai 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Meine Antwort auf die Frage, welches das besste OS ist, bleibt nach wie vor: "Nimm das, was dir gefällt!"



Damit ist doch schon alles beantwortet. Jeder nimmt, was ihm persönlich gefällt und gut ist.  Soweit es mich betrifft, ich bleib bei Windows. Ich hab absolut keine Probleme mit meiner Mühle, bin vollends zufrieden und kann alles damit machen, was mir persönlich wichtig ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2011)

Der Comic ist gut. Ich sehe, ich hab zu Recht in Blackberry!


----------



## Felix^^ (2. Mai 2011)

Mac vs PC





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jkrn6ecxthM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. Mai 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Hab auch nichts gegen ein paar Argumente gegen Apple die ich dann gepflegt ausradieren kann =D


Apples schmutziges Fertigungs-Geheimnis in China

Chinesische Umweltschützer: "Apple vergiftet Arbeiter"

Kinderarbeit und Überstunden in Apple-Fabriken


----------



## orkman (2. Mai 2011)

naja ich mag apple einfach nicht ... viel zu teuer , gibt nicht viele leute dies haben , fuer jeden scheiss musste zu nem speziellen geschaefft das auch die lizenz fuer apple hat etc... und ich bin medizinstudent ... also kann man den post oben vom mod getrost weglassen ^^ ausserdem gibs bei uns professoren die moegen mac auch nicht 

wenn ich dann sehe dass alle jedes jahr neu zum app shop pilgern um sich das neue iphone zu kaufen und wieder 500-1000 euro in den wind schieben fuer ein teil dessen produktionskosten vllt ma bei 100-150 euro liegen

ein freund is auch so ein mac junkie und der hat mich neulich gefragt wie er windows auf seinem macbook installen kann weil ihn das mac nun suckt bei spielen und co xD

das bild hier sagt wohl mehr als 1000 worte:

Mein Link


----------



## tempörum (2. Mai 2011)

Manche hoffen dabei einfach auch auf die Vernunft der anderen. Ich selbst benutze Linux / Ubuntu, bin damit sehr zufrieden und zahle nichts. Dann wollte sich eine Freundin einen Mac kaufen, den sie definitiv nicht braucht und ich hab dann versucht sie davon zu überzeugen, dass sie dieses Geld besser verwenden könnte. Das hat dann aber weniger mit Krieg sondern mit Beratung zu tun. Wobei ich persönlich der Meinung bin, dass sich einige auch nur einen einen Mac kaufen, weil sie den Apfel hinten drauf haben wollen und das versuche ich halt zu verhindern, da es sinnloses Geldausgeben ist. Ist das für dich schon Krieg?


----------



## Felix^^ (2. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> naja ich mag apple einfach nicht ... viel zu teuer , gibt nicht viele leute dies haben , fuer jeden scheiss musste zu nem speziellen geschaefft das auch die lizenz fuer apple hat etc... und ich bin medizinstudent ... also kann man den post oben vom mod getrost weglassen ^^ ausserdem gibs bei uns professoren die moegen mac auch nicht
> 
> wenn ich dann sehe dass alle jedes jahr neu zum app shop pilgern um sich das neue iphone zu kaufen und wieder 500-1000 euro in den wind schieben fuer ein teil dessen produktionskosten vllt ma bei 100-150 euro liegen
> 
> ...



ja nen 3000 $ pc mac^^


----------



## Kyragan (2. Mai 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Apples schmutziges Fertigungs-Geheimnis in China
> 
> Chinesische Umweltschützer: "Apple vergiftet Arbeiter"
> 
> Kinderarbeit und Überstunden in Apple-Fabriken



Apple lässt bei Foxconn produzieren und wenn konsequent wäre, dürfte man also gar nichts mehr von Foxconn hergestelltes mehr kaufen ... oh wait, dann gibts gar keine PCs mehr, gar keine iPods, iPads und iMacs mehr, keine iPhones mehr, nur noch ne Hand voll Smartphones (Samsungs Plastikziegelsteine und wohl noch einiges von LGs Billigkram) und noch ne ganze Menge mehr an elektronischen Geräten ...

Was bei Foxconn falsch läuft, hatt nichts mit Apple zu tun sondern ist das Versagen (bzw. das absichtliche Wegsehen) des chinesischen Staates und zu allererst der Gier (nach neuen Produkten) und dem gleichzeitigen Geiz (beim Ausgeben von Geld) unserer Gesellschaft geschuldet. Ich bin keine Apple Fan, aber es wäre alles andere als fair, wenn man hier alles auf Apple abwälzt, da nahezu jeder namhafte Hersteller in Größtmengen bei Foxconn produzieren lässt.

Was das Thema direkt angeht:

Ich nutze daheim Win7 und habe gleichzeitig noch ein MacBook, dass ich täglich nutze (OS X 10.6.8). Windows 7 ist mittlerweile derart fortgeschritten in Sachen Einrichtung und Bedienung, dass es fast schon narrensicher war. Früher musste man noch Handstände machen um alles richtig eingerichtet zu bekommen, doch mittlerweile tut das OS das wichtigste von allein - sogar Internetverbindungen, was XP nie von allein getan hätte. Es ist immer noch diese typische "Windows experience", bedeutet halt immer noch diese einerseits Vertrautheit und zweitens die Möglichkeit zu haben das System unendlich weit zu erweitern und in einem recht großen Maße zu verändern. Win 7 ist zwar nicht komplett geöffnet, aber auf jedem Rechner lauffähig und demnach ist auch die Verbreitung somit auch das Softwareangebot, verfügbare Informationen zu Problem x etc. schneller verfügbar, weil in größeren Mengen vorhanden.

Mac OS X ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich und macht einige Dinge durchaus besser. Das fängt schon mit kleinsten Dingen an. Ich muss eben nicht erst auf "Übernehmen" klicken und dann das Fenster mit "OK" schließen, wenn ich eine Einstellung verändert habe. Das Ding direkt zu schließen reicht aus. Es ist in vielen Dingen übersichtlicher, einfacher zu erreichen. Andererseits schränkt es natürlich ein. Bei Windows kann ich mir überlegen, wohin ich Programm X speichern will, muss mir aber merken wo ich es hingespeichert habe. Bei OS X liegt alles im gleichen Ordner, der mit 2 Klicks erreichbar ist: Finder, Programme, there it is. Spotlight ist der Windows-Suche immer noch um Meilen (wenn nicht Lichtjahre) überlegen. Spaces und Exposé sind Erweiterungen, die auch ohne 2 oder mehr Monitore einen angenehmen Workflow ermöglichen. Das fehlt Windows. Ist einfach ein Unterschied, ob mir das OS 4 Desktops bereitstellt, die ich per Command+Pfeiltaste einfach erreiche oder eben nicht. Einfacher hab ich nie Anwendungen gewechselt. Excel auf Space 1, Browser auf Space 2, iTunes auf 3 etc. Ich muss nicht 14 Minifenster öffnen oder noch nen Monitor anschließen, sondern hab mehrere Fullsize-Fenster auf je einem Desktop oder mehrere größere, wo mir dann wieder die Fensteransicht hilft. Ich kann mir sinnvolle Dinge in die Ecken des Bildschirms legen. Beispielsweise hab ich die Fensteransicht in der linken oberen Ecke, Maus dahin geschoben und schon ordnet mir OS X alle Fenster eines Desktops in einer runterskalierten Ansicht übersichtlich an. Brilliant.

Letztendlich ists ne Frage der Gewohnheit, des Anwendungsgebiet und persönlicher Vorlieben. Ich mag beide Systeme und sehe den Sinn hinter ihren Konzeptionen und lerne ihre Vorteile zu schätzen. Ich nutze beide gern. Ich schätze an Windows die Tatsache, dass ich sehr schnell bekomme, was ich will und es dann in Windeseile einstellen und nutzen kann. Bei OS X hingegen mag ich vor allem die Einfachheit des Systems und den Workflow, der mir standardmäßig geboten wird. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, jemals wieder einen Laptop mit 13" Screen auch nur halbwegs produktiv zu nutzen, wenn kein Spaces und Exposé vorhanden ist. Man kann sichs kaum vorstellen, aber Spaces ist echt die brillianteste Idee, die die Mac-Jungs je hatten.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mac OS X ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich und macht einige Dinge durchaus besser. Das fängt schon mit kleinsten Dingen an. Ich muss eben nicht erst auf "Übernehmen" klicken und dann das Fenster mit "OK" schließen, wenn ich eine Einstellung verändert habe.



Siehst Du - genau daher rührt meine Meinung über Mac User


----------



## EspCap (2. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> wenn ich dann sehe dass alle jedes jahr neu zum app shop pilgern um sich das neue iphone zu kaufen und wieder 500-1000 euro in den wind schieben fuer ein teil dessen produktionskosten vllt ma bei 100-150 euro liegen



Ja. Wie schön, dass solche Geräte nur Material kosten. Entwicklung, Software, Vertrieb, PR, das gibt's heutzutage ja alles umsonst 
Wie du auf einen Preis von 1000 Euro für ein iPhone kommst, wüsste ich auch gerne. iPhone sind längst nicht mehr die teuersten Smartphones. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]ein freund is auch so ein mac junkie und der hat mich neulich gefragt wie er windows auf seinem macbook installen kann weil ihn das mac nun suckt bei spielen und co xD[/font]




Wer zocken will und sich einen Mac kauft macht irgendwie auch gewaltig was falsch. Wer eine Safari plant mietet sich ja auch keinen Aston Martin, oder?




> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Siehst Du - genau daher rührt meine Meinung über Mac User [/font]




Weil es angenehmer zu benutzen ist schließt du automatisch daraus, dass die User sich nicht mit Technik auseinandersetzen? Komische Schlussfolgerung. Ja, die meissten Macuser haben tendentiell weniger Ahnung als Windows- oder gar Linux-User, das stimmt schon. Aber das trifft längst nicht auf alle zu. Und kann man es den Leuten verübeln, dass sie keine Zeit/Lust/Nerven haben sich mit etwas komplizieren auseinanderzusetzen wenn es auch einfacher geht?

PS: Ja, ich verwende sowohl OS X 10.6 als auch iOS und plane nicht, das in nächster Zeit zu ändern. Trotzdem mag ich Windows, Suse (und andere Distros), Android und WP7 gerne.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Weil es angenehmer zu benutzen ist schließt du automatisch daraus, dass die User sich nicht mit Technik auseinandersetzen? Komische Schlussfolgerung.


Nein, ich stell mir nur vor wie sie da sitzen und "Übernehmen" und dann "Ok" drücken und drüber fluchen dass sie zwei Buttons drücken mussten, um die Einstellungen zu speichern und das Fenster zu schliessen


----------



## Klos1 (2. Mai 2011)

Auf "Übernehmen" klicken macht aber Sinn. So kann man nochmal schauen, ob alles seine Richtigkeit hat.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2011)

> Und kann man es den Leuten verübeln, dass sie keine Zeit/Lust/Nerven haben sich mit etwas komplizieren auseinander zusetzen wenn es auch einfacher geht?



Da musste ich echt lachen. Immerhin geht es um 1 oder 2 clicks mehr, wo man eigentlich noch so ziemlich an der Hand geführt wird.




Persönlich benutze ich Windows und Linux (als Ubuntu-Distribution), weil ich die beiden auch zum Arbeiten brauche. Für mich ist Mac keinerlei Option zum Arbeiten sondern ein LifeStyle-Produkt. Wem es gefällt soll sich freuen.

Ich und ein Applefan, den ich kenne, bashen uns auch als mal wegen Betriebssystemem, allerdings haben wir als Spaß dabei. Nur bei Linux sind wir uns einig.


----------



## Soramac (3. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Für mich ist Mac keinerlei Option zum Arbeiten sondern ein LifeStyle-Produkt.




Dann schau dir einfach mal an welche PC's bei den ganzen Filmenhersteller, Musikproduzenten und professionellen Fotografen benutzt wird.

Denn keiner kauft sich ein MacBook Pro und läuft mit dem Ding unter dem Arm durch die Straße durch und meint.. Heyy yo, ich bins!


----------



## Klos1 (3. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann schau dir einfach mal an welche PC's bei den ganzen Filmenhersteller, Musikproduzenten und professionellen Fotografen benutzt wird.
> 
> Denn keiner kauft sich ein MacBook Pro und läuft mit dem Ding unter dem Arm durch die Straße durch und meint.. Heyy yo, ich bins!



Mal ganz ehrlich: woher weißt du, welche Rechner bei Filmhersteller, Musikproduzenten und professionellen Fotografen rumstehen? Bei wievielen eben genannter Einrichtungen warst du denn schon?


----------



## Soramac (3. Mai 2011)

Was man bis jetzt immer sieht im Fernsehen, Videos im Internet oder beim lesen, sieht man immer Mac Rechner stehen. Mir sind kaum noch irgendwelche Windows PC's aufgefallen.


----------



## orkman (3. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ja. Wie schön, dass solche Geräte nur Material kosten. Entwicklung, Software, Vertrieb, PR, das gibt's heutzutage ja alles umsonst
> Wie du auf einen Preis von 1000 Euro für ein iPhone kommst, wüsste ich auch gerne. iPhone sind längst nicht mehr die teuersten Smartphones.



PR hat apple schon von alleine 
Entwicklung und Software : das iphone sieht fast immer gleich aus , und die neuerungen sind auch echt kein beinbruch ... zu dem preis von 1000 euro ... das is teils mit abo , weil mans bei uns nicht anders bekommen hat ... trotzdem dumm , in belgien kriegt mans für 600 euro ohne abo etc..

und ich hab schon einmal gesehen wieviel ein handyverkaufsunternehmen bezahlt pro handy ... das waren +- 150 euro für ein 700 euro handy ... wohin wohl der rest hingeht  ( kann auch sein dass es nur ne ausnahme war) dennoch zeigen andere unternehmer dass es auch wesentlich billiger geht oder gleich und aber dann auch wenigstens bessere quali


----------



## Felix^^ (3. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was man bis jetzt immer sieht im Fernsehen, Videos im Internet oder beim lesen, sieht man immer Mac Rechner stehen. Mir sind kaum noch irgendwelche Windows PC's aufgefallen.



Stimmt. Kann das sein dass die für Bild- und Videobearbeitung besser sind?


----------



## Soramac (3. Mai 2011)

Was heisst besser, die benutzen auch die selben Programme von Adobe aber eben nur halt auf Mac. Mir hat es persönlich besser gefallen und war auch schneller als ich auf meinem iMac CS4 hatte als nun CS5 auf dem Windows PC. Ebenso hat Apple eine sehr gute Software für Videobearbeitung die rund 1200 Euro kostet. 

Es lässt sich nunmal genau so gut, wenn nicht für manche Leute besser Arbeiten auf einem Mac System als bei Windows.


Man benutzt einfach das , was einem besser gefällt. Zum Beispiel laufen wenige Server auf Mac, weil Linux in dem Fall besser ist, Windows wird zum Spielen benutzt und ist sozusagen das All-round Betriebssystem und Mac wird gerne zum Arbeiten benutzt.


Edit: Zu dem Handy, das ist fast bei jedem Unternehmen so. Ein BMW M3 kostet in der Produktion auch niemals 100.000 Euro oder eine LED Fernseher für 2,500 Euro.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Mai 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Stimmt. Kann das sein dass die für Bild- und Videobearbeitung besser sind?


Das war mal so, daß Mac PCs da mal den Windows PCs überlegen waren, 
was professionelle grafische Gestaltung, Musikproduktion, Videoberabeitung und Desktop-Publishing angeht.
Jedoch hat sich das mittlerweile relativiert.

greetz


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Dann schau dir einfach mal an welche PC's bei den ganzen Filmenhersteller, Musikproduzenten und professionellen Fotografen benutzt wird.
> 
> Denn keiner kauft sich ein MacBook Pro und läuft mit dem Ding unter dem Arm durch die Straße durch und meint.. Heyy yo, ich bins!



1. Ich benutze Linux un Windows weil ich in erster Linie auch damit arbeiten MUSS.
2. Ich muss mir mal ne Kamera kaufen. Heutzutage heißt es immer gleich: "Pic or it didn't happen".


Ich glaube, ich brech auch gleich noch ne Lanze für Mac, damit mich keiner als Hasser wahrnimmt:

Von den ganzen Musikern in meinem Bekanntenkreis höre ich immer, dass sie für die Musikproduktion lieber Mac benutzen, weil es dort anscheinend Software gibt, deren Umfang und Komforbilität, es weder für Windows noch für Linux gibt.


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Was man bis jetzt immer sieht im Fernsehen, Videos im Internet oder beim lesen, sieht man immer Mac Rechner stehen. Mir sind kaum noch irgendwelche Windows PC's aufgefallen.



Du beantwortest dir die Frage ja schon selbst... weil man sie ständig *sieht*... in der *Öffentlichkeit.

*Ist halt eine super Schleichwerbung, wenn in den ganzen Fernsehsendungen irgendwelche Apple-Produkte aufblitzen. Natürlich benutzen die Leute dann iMacs und Co...

Technisch hat das ganze sicherlich keinen Sinn für Firmen, denn in Firmen, in denen keine Öffentlichkeit präsent ist, sprich keine Filmaufnahmen alle 2 Tage stattfinden, werden Windows Systeme benutzt.
Denn Apples produkte sind, wie bereits gesagt wurde, nichts anderes als gute Lifestyle Produkte. Und Lifestyle braucht so eine Firma nicht, wenn es sowieso niemand sieht. 

Und das mit den 2 Klicks zum Übernehmen ist ja logisch - das gibt es nicht in allen Windows-Fenstern. Es dient nur der Überprüfung, weil man nach "Übernehmen" dann immer noch auf "abbrechen" gehen kann wenn man merkt, dass etwas falsch ist.
Das als Vorteil des iMacs anzubringen, ist gelinde gesagt schon etwas kleinlich. 

Ich bezahl doch nicht das dreifache eines Gamer-PCs der mit Windows läuft, nur damit ich die Übernehmen-Funktion nicht habe, zumal der Sinn des Fehlens dieser Funktion sowieso fraglich ist.
Ich komme doch immer wieder auf das Ergebnis: Lifestyle.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und das mit den 2 Klicks zum Übernehmen ist ja logisch - das gibt es nicht in allen Windows-Fenstern. Es dient nur der Überprüfung, weil man nach "Übernehmen" dann immer noch auf "abbrechen" gehen kann wenn man merkt, dass etwas falsch ist.
> Das als Vorteil des iMacs anzubringen, ist gelinde gesagt schon etwas kleinlich.
> 
> Ich bezahl doch nicht das dreifache eines Gamer-PCs der mit Windows läuft, nur damit ich die Übernehmen-Funktion nicht habe, zumal der Sinn des Fehlens dieser Funktion sowieso fraglich ist.
> Ich komme doch immer wieder auf das Ergebnis: Lifestyle.



Ich hab es nie als Vorteil angepriesen sondern nur ein Beispiel gebracht, warum meiner Meinung nach das System simpler ist. Weniger Klicks, weniger Buttons, einfache Oberflächen. Warum sich hier alle an diesem kleinen Beispiel hochziehen ist mir ein Rätsel und zeigt mir, dass hier offensichtlich nicht "open-minded" diskutiert wird, sondern Vorurteile und vorgefasste Meinungen ohne genauen Blick auf die Materie durchgeprügelt wird. Ich für meinen Teil brauche einfach keine doppelte Kontrolle, für *mich* ists ein unnützer Klick mehr, den ich in jedem Windows-Optionsfenster machen muss, wohingegen Mac OS X alles on-the-fly übernimmt. *Ich* mag das. 

Davon abgesehen zahlst du nicht das dreifache eines Gamer-PCs, schon weil die Zielgruppe eine andere ist. Du zahlst beim iMac für Ingenieursleistungen so viel Power (und somit auch Wärme) auf so engem Raum unterzubringen, darauf ein exzellentes IPS-Display zu setzen UND das ganze noch (wie ich finde) hübsch zu verpacken. Und natürlich die Marke, aber das ist bei allen namhaften Herstellern so, wenngleich Apple auch höhere Margen ansetzt. Natürlich sind die Dinger teurer, aber sie bieten auch Gegenleistung, die viele gar nicht anerkennen. Die Materialien sind teurer, die Entwicklung aufwändiger, das Display ist wohl der größte Kostenfaktor (kauf mal einen gleichwertigen Monitor, da liegst du wohl bei 800 Teuro+). Natürlich legt Apple ne recht hohe Gewinnmarge an, aber glaubt nicht, dass das andere Hersteller bei anderen Produkten nicht auch machen. 


@Tikume Sich daraus abzuleiten, dass Mac User weniger intelligent sind und zu doof andere Systeme zu nutzen ist beschämend, zeugt von einer vorgefassten Abneigung und keinesfalls von einer offenen Diskussion. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass wir uns hier auf einem höheren Niveau bewegen.


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> [...]



Einigen wir uns darauf, dass eben jeder sein Faible und seine individuellen Bedürfnisse hat... und danach eben auswählt... und das ist auch gut so.




Kyragan schrieb:


> @Tikume Sich daraus abzuleiten, dass Mac User weniger intelligent sind und zu doof andere Systeme zu nutzen ist beschämend, zeugt von einer vorgefassten Abneigung und keinesfalls von einer offenen Diskussion. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass wir uns hier auf einem höheren Niveau bewegen.



Ich glaube, was Tikume meinte, war, dass es witzig ist, zu sehen, dass jemand sich aufregt, wenn jemand zwei Buttons drücken muss.
Als gäbe es nichts schlimmeres, ist es für viele unkomfortabel, wenn man 2 Buttons drücken muss. Und es ist komfortabler nur einen drücken zu müssen? Das nenne ich wirklich kleinkariert, wenn das jemand behauptet.

Ich will mich an dem Beispiel nicht "aufhängen", es wurde nur das Beispiel gebracht und dann kann man ja auch darauf eingehen oder nicht?
Es ist natürlich nur ein Beispiel von vielen und man sollte jetzt nicht einen ellenlangen Faden an dieser Aussage spinnen. Aber bewerten darf ich sie doch wohl.

Tikumes Antwort klang für mich etwas ironisch und weniger so, als wolle er allen Mac Usern unterstellen, sie seien weniger intelligent.
Zumal Tikumes Beiträge sowieso fast immer ironisch sind und daher nichts neues wäre, wäre es jetzt auch so.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Du beantwortest dir die Frage ja schon selbst... weil man sie ständig *sieht*... in der *Öffentlichkeit.
> *


Das widerspricht aber weitaus den Nutzungs-Statistiken.
Und ich kann es bestätigen.
Ich selber sehe eher mehr MSWin-Nutzer (in Ämtern, Firmen, Ärzten etc.) als MacOS-User.
Aber gut, mag dennoch sein, da wo Du es gesehen hast, daß es da immer andersrum war.

Und wie schon gesagt, jeder, wie er es halt für sich am Besten findet ...


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich selber sehe eher mehr MSWin-Nutzer (in Ämtern, Firmen, Ärzten etc.) als MacOS-User.



Naja Firmen war jetzt vllt auch etwas blöd ausgedrückt.
Du hast Recht, in den von dir genannten hab ich auch noch nie einen Mac gesehen.

Aber halt in so Marketingbüros, Werbefirmen...


----------



## Kyragan (3. Mai 2011)

Es fällt dennoch eher auf, wenn Peter Klöppel und Claus Cleber vor MacBook Pros sitzen, als wenn Frau Birkenstock im Einwohneramt von Berlin-Neukölln vor nem Win 98 PC sitzt und ihre Formulare eintippt. Es geht nicht um bloße Zahlen, sondern um die Wirkung die das Auftauchen von Apple Hardware in der Öffentlichkeit hat und die ist bei Apple nun mal größer. Ich unterstelle Apple hier keine Schleichwerbung, weil die Fernsehsender die Geräte wohl hauptsächlich wegen ihres schlichten und edlen Aussehens auswählen. Zeugt ja auch davon, dass sie alle die Logos abkleben/retuschieren. Dennoch wirkt es ohne Zweifel.


----------



## Freakypriest (3. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich selber sehe eher mehr MSWin-Nutzer (in Ämtern, Firmen, Ärzten etc.) als MacOS-User.



In diesen Bereichen wird man so schnell auch keine Mac's finden, Ämter und Ärzte haben sowieso eigene Software die wohl kaum kompatible ist. Und Firmen ab einer bestimmten größe haben sowieso eigene Server und bestimmt kein Mac basierendes Netzwerk.


Zum Thema:
Apple ist nunmal mehr auf Endkunden und kleinst Firmen orientiert, was an sich ja auch nicht schlimm ist. Für manche steht halt Benutzerfreundlichkeit mit möglichst wenig Problemen an erster Stelle und hat durchaus eine daseinsberechtigung (wenn man es auch bezahlen möchte) Apple macht ja keinen hehl daraus das der Gewinn auf allen Produkten jenseits der 30% liegt 
Der mehrpreis ist halt Lifstyle "ich hab ein Apple" aber ich würde es deswegen nicht schlecht reden, da das System im grunde ja nicht verkehrt ist.

Aber einen krieg der Betriebsysteme sehe ich nicht, klar haben viele eine meinung nach dem Motto meins ist das beste, aber momentan hat doch jedes System seinen eigenen Bereich und Kunden, auch wenn ein bisschen mehr konkurenz nicht schlecht wäre.

Den einzigen Krieg den ich immer sehe spielt sich zwischen den Anwendern ab


----------



## Soramac (3. Mai 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das widerspricht aber weitaus den Nutzungs-Statistiken.
> Und ich kann es bestätigen.
> Ich selber sehe eher mehr MSWin-Nutzer (in Ämtern, Firmen, Ärzten etc.) als MacOS-User.
> Aber gut, mag dennoch sein, da wo Du es gesehen hast, daß es da immer andersrum war.
> ...



Weil es einfach schwierig ist, was bestehendes zu ändern. In dem Fall KOMPLETT zu ändern. Vor kurzem hat die Nasa HP beauftragt die Computer zu modernisieren. Glaub 2,5 Million Dollar kostet das und Gerüchten zu Folge sollen auch All in One Rechner dabei sein. Ebenso ist Mac einfach für viele Unternehmen und Firmen etwas, wovon sie lieber die Finger lassen wollen. Sie haben etwas, es läuft und fertig. Warum sollte ich mehr Geld in etwas stecken, was bereits läuft.


Das man sagt. Apple ist ein Life Style Produkt, weil es eben sehr viele Privatleute benutzen und zwar nur Privat. Ein etwas ''Ältere'' den ich kenne hier, bei dem musste ich vor kurzem gestern wieder die E-Mail Konten auf seinem Laptops konfigurieren, weil er ist der Chef von einer sehr wichtigen Firma in Deutschland und wenn bei Ihm etwas nicht läuft, ruft er seine Leute und die regeln das für Ihn. Er hat sich auch ein MacBook gekauft, aber musste es wieder zurück geben, weil die eben in der Firma mit etwas ganz anderem Arbeiten. In dem Fall Windows.

Trotzdem sieht man immer mehr News in denen Mitarbeiter Firmen mit iPhones kommen und MacBooks besitzen, aber von zuhause nicht arbeiten könenn, weil sie auf dem Windows Rechner arbeiten müssen.

Wenn dieses Problem nicht bestehen würde, dann gäbe es auch viele Firmen mit Mac's. Zurzeit eher nur in Schulen und Universätiten Einrichtungen. 


Auch nett, dieser Beitrag. Das die NSA (National Security Agency) lieber auf Vista setzt als auf Linux.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Mai 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Mac OS X ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich und macht einige Dinge durchaus besser. Das fängt schon mit kleinsten Dingen an. Ich muss eben nicht erst auf "Übernehmen" klicken und dann das Fenster mit "OK" schließen, wenn ich eine Einstellung verändert habe.


Bei Windows reicht auch Okay und X ist abbrechen. Was mich bei Ubuntu jetzt verwirrt hat, es gibt weder Okay noch Übernehmen, es passiert einfach und man macht das Fenster mit x zu.

Und da ich jetzt auch noch Ubuntu habe, bleibt zu sagen: es macht schlicht keinen unterschied mehr was man nutzt, selbst Linux ist so Einsteigerfreundlich wie Windows 7 und Mac. Das ist alles keine Wissenschaft mehr.
Leider geht Spielen ja weiterhin nur anständig mit Windows.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (3. Mai 2011)

tempörum schrieb:


> Manche hoffen dabei einfach auch auf die Vernunft der anderen. Ich selbst benutze Linux / Ubuntu, bin damit sehr zufrieden und zahle nichts. Dann wollte sich eine Freundin einen Mac kaufen, den sie definitiv nicht braucht und ich hab dann versucht sie davon zu überzeugen, dass sie dieses Geld besser verwenden könnte. Das hat dann aber weniger mit Krieg sondern mit Beratung zu tun. Wobei ich persönlich der Meinung bin, dass sich einige auch nur einen einen Mac kaufen, weil sie den Apfel hinten drauf haben wollen und das versuche ich halt zu verhindern, da es sinnloses Geldausgeben ist. Ist das für dich schon Krieg?



Nein das ist für mich kein Krieg.




orkman schrieb:


> PR hat apple schon von alleine
> Entwicklung und Software : das iphone sieht fast immer gleich aus , und die neuerungen sind auch echt kein beinbruch ... zu dem preis von 1000 euro ... das is teils mit abo , weil mans bei uns nicht anders bekommen hat ... trotzdem dumm , in belgien kriegt mans für 600 euro ohne abo etc..
> 
> und ich hab schon einmal gesehen wieviel ein handyverkaufsunternehmen bezahlt pro handy ... das waren +- 150 euro für ein 700 euro handy ... wohin wohl der rest hingeht  ( kann auch sein dass es nur ne ausnahme war) dennoch zeigen andere unternehmer dass es auch wesentlich billiger geht oder gleich und aber dann auch wenigstens bessere quali



iOS ist eine komplett andere Software im Vergleich zu Mac OS X und in einem Test von... Keine Ahnung ich hab dazu ne News auf Gulli gesehen... wurde bewiesen, dass der iPhone Touchescreen mit abstand der beste ist.




Felix^^ schrieb:


> Stimmt. Kann das sein dass die für Bild- und Videobearbeitung besser sind?



Es ist einfacher mit einem Mac und vielen Dateien zu arbeiten. Man springt nicht laufend aus dem Photoshopfenster raus, wenn man aus einem anderen Ordner was rüber zieht weil Mac OS X einen Ordner aus dem du was raus dragst nicht in den Vordergrund prügelt. Außerdem gibt es Logic Pro für den Mac und so wies aussieht, sind wohl alle DJ's von Logic Pro begeistert. Das Videobearbeitungsprogramm soll wohl auch super sein und das was sonst Photoshop, Premiere und After Effects macht soll wohl zusammen in einer Anwendung liegen. Die 2011er Version die bald kommt soll wohl auch ein paar Sachen ändern, die allgemein in der Videobearbeitung extrem stören.


Aber jetzt ist genau das passiert, was nicht passieren sollte! Ihr beschränkt euch momentan auf den Aspekt der User die sich vielleicht Macs nur kaufen, weil sie gut aussehen. Aber mir ging es eher um Leute die Macs haben, weil sie toll aussehen, einfach zu bedienen sind und keine Probleme mit "g++ main.cpp -o main -I/usr/local/includes -L/usr/local/lib -lmysqlpp -lboost_system -Wall" haben.
Eigentlich bin ich ins PC Technik Forum gegangen, um genau die Leute anzusprechen, die sich auch den technischen Aspekt der Betriebssystme ansehen und danach eine entscheidung treffen. Leider kann man das in Boards zu dem Thema nicht machen. Da gibts sofort Mord und Totschlag. Das soll hier auch kein Mac vs Windows vs Linux Thread werden. Das soll mehr ein Thread zu dem Thema werden, warum sich solche Mac vs Windows vs Linux Threads überhaupt entwickeln.

Sowas entsteht ja nicht nur zwischen Mac und Windows. Schonmal in einem Linux IRC Channel versucht was über Ubuntu zu fragen? Da steht dann im Topic "No questions about shitty software"... Dann fragt jemand was zu Ubuntu und das Topic ändert sich in "No questions about shitty software (like Ubuntu)" und man wird gekickt! Wobei ich Ubuntu auch für sehr gefährlich halte... Wie schnell verirren sich User die Google benutzen können (wenns sowas überhaupt auserhalb meines Bekanntenkreises gibt) in der Shell und finden "sudo"... 2 Minuten später werd ich meistens bei Skype angerufen...


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Bei Windows reicht auch Okay und X ist abbrechen. Was mich bei Ubuntu jetzt verwirrt hat, es gibt weder Okay noch Übernehmen, es passiert einfach und man macht das Fenster mit x zu.



Das ist eigentlich falsch wenn man Sachen verstellen will, installieren will muss man immer das Root PW eingeben.. anders geht es net .. außer man ist so unvorsichtig und arbeitet mit dem Root Account 

Das ist bei allen Linux Distris in der Regel so 

Aber jeder soll nehmen wat er will.

Ich mag Windoof zum zoggen und Linux, wenn der Läppi endlich ganz ist, zum surfen und für Office Kram


----------



## Areos (3. Mai 2011)

Mac´s haben nen längeren lebenszyklus hör ich immer wieder. nen kumpel hat auch gesagt das man beim mac leichter sachen einrichten kann ohne gleich nen support zu brauchen. zb nen drucker im netzwerk einrichten is bei mac nen witz bei windows wirds da spannender. zu dem thema firmen benutzen das mehr: ich war schon bei mehreren grafikfirmen die hatten alle nur Macs.


btw: Brünette sind besser als Blondinen


----------



## Freakypriest (3. Mai 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> btw: Brünette sind besser als Blondinen




Hehe jo und AMD's sind schneller als Intel der Falltest beweist es


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2011)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Hehe jo und AMD's sind schneller als Intel der Falltest beweist es


----------



## Kyragan (3. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich falsch wenn man Sachen verstellen will, installieren will muss man immer das Root PW eingeben.. anders geht es net .. außer man ist so unvorsichtig und arbeitet mit dem Root Account
> 
> Das ist bei allen Linux Distris in der Regel so



Das ist bei OS X nicht viel anders. Für sicherheits- und systemrelevante Änderungen benötigt man das Benutzerpasswort. Ansonsten einfach das Fenster schließen. Kein Wunder, schließlich ist OS X auch nichts weiter als eine stark modifizierte Linux Distribution.


----------



## Shelung (3. Mai 2011)

Naja eigentlich gibt es doch das beste Betriebssystem aber nur in spezifischen fällen^^ 

Windows ist dank Vermarktung usw. nun mal das System für Spiele und auch sonst Bietet Windows in solchen Bereichen gute Bedienung und support usw..
Würde ich jedem zu mindestens jungen pc nutzer empfehlen da diese ja Gerne spielen  


Linux: Würden die spiele ohne ein Zusatz Programm oder damit wenigstens gut laufen würde ich Windows nie mehr nutzen xD

Klar der einstieg ist schwer weil man wenn man mehr vorhat als nur surfen und office man auch viel über die Eingabeaufforderung usw machen muss. 
Hilft aber auch beim Pc Verständnis. 

Zusätzlich ist es was das Thema arbeiten betrifft Windows überlegen. *Kommt natürlich drauf an was möchte keinen Ellen langen text tippen* 
Aber z.b. kannst du Geräte anschließen und brauchst Nichtmal sowas wie einen Treiber ziehen^^ Oft hängt da noch an windows. 

Usw....

Jedes ist für was anderes besser und da die meisten Gamer sind ist für sie Windows DAS Betriebssystem. 


Achja. Linux ist wie auch im Falle Ubuntu trotz Einsteigerfreundlichkeit kein System zum rumspielen. 
gerade weil es auch Leute gibt die dann schön aus Faulheit ständig im *Administrativen Modus* aktiv sind^^ 




Und was die Produktion von Iphone und co angeht -.-      Denke da an Materialkosten im bereich von +-50 Euro. Ich meine da alles im Osten produziert wird. 
Maschinen sind auch nicht die Kosten Station und die 10 cent Arbeiter im Fernen Osten naja... 

Ok noch die Verkäufer aber ich denke der Gewinn liegt da sehr weit oben^^     kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Freakypriest (3. Mai 2011)

Ein bisschen teurer ist nen IPhone schon. Bei SternTV haben die doch mal eins auseinander genommen waren meine ich bei 63€


----------



## Kyragan (3. Mai 2011)

Mir ist was von 120 bis 160 Euro bekannt. Die Angaben schwanken, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, obs 160 Euro oder Dollar waren. Aber so im Dreh liegts. Das sind Herstellungskosten, da sind aber weder Marketingkosten, Kosten für Serviceleistungen, Verpackungen, Transport und weiß der Geier was drin. Über alles genommen liegt Apples Gewinnmarge bei ~26 % pro abgesetztes Produkt. Dann liegt man bei einem Straßenpreis von 629 bzw. 739 Euro im Apple-eigenen Shop also zwischen 440 und und 517 Euro an Kosten für ein iPhone. Wobei die Marge beim iPhone afaik etwas höher liegt und bei den iMacs etwas geringer. Letztlich wird man trotzdem in einem ansprechend hohen dreistelligen Bereich landen. Die ganze Technik ist nicht billig, auch wenn sie in China produziert wird. Apple lässt fertigen, schließt also Verträge mit Foxconn über x Einheiten ab und zahlt Foxconn dafür Betrag y. Natürlich ist das auch seitens Apple durchkalkuliert, aber geht nicht davon aus, dass Apple alles einsteckt, was über den reinen Materialkosten auf dem Erstversorgermarkt liegt. Das ist schlicht Unsinn, weil ökonomisch unlogisch und falsch. Aber nun zurück zur eigentlichen Diskussion.


----------



## orkman (3. Mai 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Der Thread ist wieder total blödsinnig..genau wie "Xbox oder PS3?"
> 
> Jeder hat nunmal seine Vorlieben..oder kommt bald ein Thread alâ : "Brünette Frauen sind besser als Blonde! _



ich bin ganz klar für die blondinen 

zum thread: irgendwie kommt mir das mit apple immer wie so ne sekte vor... und steve jobs is ihr führer


----------



## EspCap (3. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> trotzdem dumm , in belgien kriegt mans für 600 euro ohne abo etc..



Hier auch. Informieren bevor man sich beschwert?


----------



## Klos1 (3. Mai 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> Mac´s haben nen längeren lebenszyklus hör ich immer wieder.



Jo, ich hör auch so viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Zum Beispiel, dass Bin Laden tot sei. Nur glaub ich nicht alles. Weder glaube ich an einen längeren Lebenszyklus von Hardware nur weil ein Apfel drauf ist, noch glaube ich
an den Tod von Leuten, die eigentlich schon fast verbrannt und bestattet waren, bevor man sie überhaupt erschossen hat. Du kannst den Rechner irgendwann vielleicht mal etwas teuerer verkaufen. Das liegt daran, dass Apple-Kunden nicht gerade dafür bekannt sind, mit Geld zu geizen.


----------



## Soramac (3. Mai 2011)

Ebenso würde ich gerne wissen, ab wann man eine Person als: Apple Fanboy bezeichen kann.

Wenn die Person ein iPod besitzt, oder einen MacBook für 900 Euro, oder doch vielleicht einen etwas teueren iMac für 1800 Euro?


----------



## Noxiel (3. Mai 2011)

"Vote /close" Beiträge werden kommentarlos gelöscht.

Es braucht nun wirklich keine übereifrigen User, die glauben mit ihren Forderungen irgendeinen Einfluss auf unsere Arbeitsweise nehmen zu können, was ohnehin nicht der Fall ist. 

Davon mal abgesehen spüre ich eine leichte Verstimmung im allgemeinen Thread-Karma. Lasst doch bitte persönliche Anfeindungen draußen, die haben hier nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Tikume (3. Mai 2011)

Schätze mal wenn die Person anfängt Auspack und Schlangesteh Fotos zu posten


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uLbJ8YPHwXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das wird hier ja immer interessanter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (3. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Auch nett, dieser Beitrag. Das die NSA (National Security Agency) lieber auf Vista setzt als auf Linux.


Die *empfehlen* nur Vista und dieser Leitfaden wurde von Microsoft in Auftrag gegeben kein Wunder das da nichts von Linux steht. An der Entwicklung von Vista hat die NSA auch geholfen, Details sind aber nicht bekannt.


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2011)

Geiles Vid


----------



## EspCap (3. Mai 2011)

Pff, das Killer-Bot-Feature ist ja Langweilig. So läuft das!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qk51XP-KZMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (3. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hier auch. Informieren bevor man sich beschwert?



haengt von DEINEM HIER ab ... informieren bevor man sich beschwert und flamed!

http://iphone3g.luxgsm.lu/index.php?page=tarifs4&the_lang=FR&type=iphone4

299 euro + vertrag der 24 monate dauert à 25 euro im monat

zusammengerechnet: 899 euro

und man hat net mal die wahl ob man mit oder ohne abo will ... und ratet ma , die idee kommt nicht vom geschaeft sondern von apple


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Mai 2011)

Ich find apple ansich wirklich gut.
Aber die Preise sind maßlos überteuert daher würd ich mir nie etwas von dennen holen höchstens gebraucht oder so.



> Mac´s haben nen längeren lebenszyklus hör ich immer wieder. nen kumpel hat auch gesagt das man beim mac leichter sachen einrichten kann ohne gleich nen support zu brauchen. zb nen drucker im netzwerk einrichten is bei mac nen witz bei windows wirds da spannender. zu dem thema firmen benutzen das mehr: ich war schon bei mehreren grafikfirmen die hatten alle nur Macs.



Noch nie große Probleme mit Windows gehabt.
Wer sich damit nicht etwas auseinandersetzt(wo isn der arbeitsplatz und co hört man ja ständig) bekommt halt bei allem Probleme.

Das sie nen längeren lebenszyklus haben will ich auch stark hoffen.
Ich zahl im vergleich schließlich viel mehr für gleiche leistung. oO"

Nein ich bin kein Fanboy weder von windoof noch von apple.


----------



## Xerivor (3. Mai 2011)

Wieso sollte die gleiche Hardware bei einem Mac länger halten als bei einem Windows Rechner? Wenn ich Jahre lang die gleichen Anwendungen benutze funktioniert mein Rechner in 5 Jahren auch noch wie Heute.

Aber auf einem 5 Jahre alten Mac läuft auch kein Crysis 2. Anforderungen sind die gleichen

Evtl. liegt es aber auch daran das wenn man sich einen Mac kauft schon mal davon ausgeht das man nicht bzw nicht mehr soviel spielt und somit nicht zwingend bessere Hardware braucht :/


----------



## EspCap (3. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> haengt von DEINEM HIER ab ... informieren bevor man sich beschwert und flamed!



Steht leider nicht an dir dran, dass du aus LUX kommst. Woher soll ich das wissen?


Hindert dich aber auch nicht daran, ein günstiges iPhone ohne Vertrag zu bekommen. Wozu gibt's Borderlinx? Mein iPhone 4 kommt auch aus den UK, das hab ich gekauft als die Telekom hier noch das Exklusivrecht hatte.



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aber auf einem 5 Jahre alten Mac läuft auch kein Crysis 2. Anforderungen sind die gleichen[/font]




Ich glaube es wurde jetzt mehrfach erwähnt, dass kein Mensch der noch bei Sinnen ist sich einen Mac zum zocken kauft. Ich kauf mir ja auch keine Xbox um mal wieder richtig gute Textverarbeitung machen zu können.


----------



## orkman (3. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Steht leider nicht an dir dran, dass du aus LUX kommst. Woher soll ich das wissen?



steht in meinem profil wenn du auf meinen namen klickst aber egal ... jedenfalls solltest du nicht immer unbedingt davon ausgehen dass JEDER aus Deutschland kommt nur weil er Deutsch sprechen/schreiben kann ... gibt genueg schweizer oder österreicher hier
genug OT


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2011)

Kommt doch alle mal wieder runter Mädels...

Ich dachte, wir hätten geklärt, dass jeder letztlich das benutzt was für sie oder ihn am besten passt.
Was sich Apple allerdings gefallen lassen muss, ist meiner Meinung nach ein Vergleich mit handelsüblichen PCs.
Und die Spieleleistung ist da eben doch erheblich schlechter als mit einem Windows-Rechner - das Argument "kein Mensch kauft sich einen Mac zum Zocken" taugt da nur bedingt, dann Apple steht in direkter Konkurrenz zu handelsüblichen Desktop PCs. Und das ist ein klarer Minuspunkt.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Weil es einfach schwierig ist, was bestehendes zu ändern. In dem Fall KOMPLETT zu ändern. Vor kurzem hat die Nasa HP beauftragt die Computer zu modernisieren. Glaub 2,5 Million Dollar kostet das und Gerüchten zu Folge sollen auch All in One Rechner dabei sein. Ebenso ist Mac einfach für viele Unternehmen und Firmen etwas, wovon sie lieber die Finger lassen wollen. Sie haben etwas, es läuft und fertig. Warum sollte ich mehr Geld in etwas stecken, was bereits läuft.



Das ist nicht der Punkt. Große Firmen haben Leute mit Hirn für IT-Investitionen und die machen IMMER die Rechnung und es zählt was hinten rauskommt. Bei PCs kriegst du für 2,5 Mio Dollar so viel mehr "Rechner" als bei Apple, da sind alle anderen Argumente hinfällig (solange nicht irgendwelche Umstände Apple UNBEDINGT erfordern - wobei mir gerade nichts dergleichen einfällt).



> Das man sagt. Apple ist ein Life Style Produkt, weil es eben sehr viele Privatleute benutzen und zwar nur Privat. Ein etwas ''Ältere'' den ich kenne hier, bei dem musste ich vor kurzem gestern wieder die E-Mail Konten auf seinem Laptops konfigurieren, weil er ist der Chef von einer sehr wichtigen Firma in Deutschland und wenn bei Ihm etwas nicht läuft, ruft er seine Leute und die regeln das für Ihn. Er hat sich auch ein MacBook gekauft, aber musste es wieder zurück geben, weil die eben in der Firma mit etwas ganz anderem Arbeiten. In dem Fall Windows.
> 
> Trotzdem sieht man immer mehr News in denen Mitarbeiter Firmen mit iPhones kommen und MacBooks besitzen, aber von zuhause nicht arbeiten könenn, weil sie auf dem Windows Rechner arbeiten müssen.



Wieso hat er sich ein Macbook gekauft? Weil er "der Chef einer sehr wichtigen Firma" ist und glaubt er braucht was teures und edles, das nach außen hin sein Image transportiert. Das hat mit "Arbeit" herzlich wenig zu tun. Wenn er wirklich an die Arbeit gedacht hätte, hätte er sich vorher kurz informiert, was in seiner Firma für ein IT-System läuft (der Gedanke, dass ein Chef das wirklich nicht wissen könnte ist geradezu lächerlich ehrlich gesagt...).



> Wenn dieses Problem nicht bestehen würde, dann gäbe es auch viele Firmen mit Mac's. Zurzeit eher nur in Schulen und Universätiten Einrichtungen.



Von welchen Schulen und Universitäten reden wir? Ganz Österreich zumindest setzt großflächig auf PCs. Die Anzahl an MACs ist da verschwindend gering (es gibt sicher ein paar hier und dort, sowie Lehrer/Dozenten die privat einen Apple Computer nutzen und ihn für Präsentationen mitbringen) und der Hauptgrund dafür sind natürlich die Kosten. Gerade in diesen Bereichen mit immer knapperen Budgets kann keiner mehr solche Investitionen rechtfertigen. Wofür genau soll der Staat denn nun so viel ausgeben?
Für schöne Gehäuse? - Völlig latte - die Dinger sind zum arbeiten da.
Für gute IPS Displays? - Völlig latte - das Ding muss einigermaßen darstellen, die Blickwinkelstabilität und Farbtreue und eventuelles "angenehmeres Arbeiten" für Mitarbeiter oder gar Schüler/Studierende sind da nur zweitrangig - muss man schon realistisch bleiben.
Für "nur OK und kein Übernehmen + OK" - Völlig latte.

Glaube kaum, dass es in Deutschland bei Bildungseinrichtungen einen Trend hin zu Apple gibt. Die Dinger sind viel zu teuer.

Wie viele schon gesagt haben ist Apple ein Lifestyle Produkt und damit (auf seine Weise) sehr erfolgreich. Großartig verbreiten wird es sich nie, schon allein deshalb weil das ganze Konzept dann in sich zusammenfallen würde. Die ganze "Apple" Sache lebt davon, dass es eben nicht jeder hat, dass es "etwas besonderes ist", dass es "etwas teurer ist und man sich somit abheben kann" usw.

Der Vorsprung in einigen Arbeitsfeldern hat sicherlich mal bestanden (Bildbearbeitung usw.) doch das ist längst schon nicht mehr aktuell. Für größere Firmen mit Server Infrastrukturen usw. ist MAC sowieso keine Option.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (4. Mai 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, schließlich ist OS X auch nichts weiter als eine stark modifizierte Linux Distribution.


nö - OS X basiert auf Unix


----------



## Xerivor (4. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wurde jetzt mehrfach erwähnt, dass kein Mensch der noch bei Sinnen ist sich einen Mac zum zocken kauft. Ich kauf mir ja auch keine Xbox um mal wieder richtig gute Textverarbeitung machen zu können.



Lesen hilft oft.... wobei ich auch nicht weiß für was ich einen Mac dann überhaupt noch brauche (wenn ich auf einem ~1000&#8364; teuren PC nicht mal spielen kann) und sich der aufpreis rechtfertigt. Das einzigste wäre für Grafiker der Bildschirm mit IPS Panel aber sonst kA.


Apple ist Lifestyle anderst kann man den Preis in keinster Weise rechtfertigen. Genauso beim iPhone... wobei das mittlerweile auch nicht mehr deutlich teurer ist als die Konkurenz, über verbaute Hardware könnte man nun streiten, aber die zählt bei Apple sowieso eher weniger.

Edit: Das Windows 7 noch wirklich kompliziert zu bedienen ist bezweifle ich. Einzigstes + bei Mac OS ist das der Umfang an mitgelieferter Software etwas größer ist.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Mai 2011)

Du wirst geschockt sein, aber es gibt tatsächlich noch viele andere Dinge, die man mit einem PC anstellen kann. Zocken ist nicht das einzige und bei weitem nicht das wichtigste, wozu ein PC brauchbar ist. Wirklich.


----------



## Xerivor (4. Mai 2011)

So und was habe ich geschrieben? Ich habe sogar noch darauf hingewiesendas der einzigste Grund der einen Mac attraktiv macht der Bildschirm mit IPS Panel ist.
Für was brauche ich einen Mac für über 1000&#8364; wenn nicht einmal dementsprechende Hardware verbaut ist?

Einen vergleichbar genauso teuren PC hat bei weitem mehr Leistung und ich glaube das weißt du auch 

Das es jetzt am OS scheitert bei einem normalen PC bezweifle ich. Dem einen gefällt Mac OS besser und dem anderen Windows, das ist wohl eher eine Gewohnheitsfrage.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Mai 2011)

Natürlich, aber stell es bitte nicht verfälscht da. Nimm einen PC mit einem vergleichbaren IPS-Display und der Preisunterschied ist gar nicht mal mehr derart gewaltig groß. Alles was dann mehr gezahlt wird, ist dann der Preis für Style (und ja, Macs sind bis auf wenige Ausnahmen definitiv Lifestyle-Produkte, ob das zwingend schlecht sein muss, muss jeder für sich selbst bewerten) und nen Apfel auf der Rückseite. Es macht keinen Sinn einen "Gaming"-PC mit nem einfachen TN-Monitor mit einem iMac zu vergleichen. Apfel und Birnen, unso. Wenn man schon Preis-Leistungs-Vergleiche anstellt, sollte man auch vergleichbare - sprich gleiche oder nahezu gleiche - Hardware anstellen und dort ist das Display eben ein großer Teil davon. 

Ich glaube übrigens immer noch nicht, dass das Display der einzige "major selling point" eines Mac ist. Für viele springt hier eben auch das Design rein. Es spielt die Tatsache hinein, dass aufgrund der geringeren Verbreitung die Virengefahr geringer ist, weil schlicht nicht derart viele Schädlingen existieren. Wenn wir wieder in den kommerziellen Sektor gehen, so ist ein Mac-Paket aus Service-Sicht sehr ansprechend für die bereits genannten Berufsgruppen. Dazu kommt, dass die beste Software für Video- und Bild-/Fotobearbeitung auf dem Mac zu finden ist. Photoshop gibt es nun auch schon länger für Windows - erschienen ist das erste auf dem Mac. Nicht zuletzt ists natürlich das Design, darüber müssen wir nicht streiten. Design wird immer wichtiger im privaten Bereich und wenn ich nen Kunden einlade, ihn vor nen 27" iMac setze um sich seine Fotos rauszusuchen, macht das Eindruck. Das klingt hohl, ist es eigentlich auch, aber so funktionierts heute nunmal. Davon abgesehen genießt der Mac immer noch einen Exklusivitätsstatus.

Das Hauptproblem an der ganzen Diskussion ist leider Apples Entscheidung, Mac OS X nur auf Apple-Computern anzubieten und die Nutzung auf Nicht-Macs per EULA zu untersagen. Ich glaube wir würden hier ganz anders vom OS reden, wenn einige mehr hier es nutzen könnten/würden. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil kein teures Gerät damit verbunden ist und somit die ganze Preis-Leistungs-Diskussion der Hardware aus der eigentlichen Softwarediskussion rausfällt.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Mai 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber stell es bitte nicht verfälscht da. Nimm einen PC mit einem vergleichbaren IPS-Display und der Preisunterschied ist gar nicht mal mehr derart gewaltig groß. Alles was dann mehr gezahlt wird, ist dann der Preis für Style (und ja, Macs sind bis auf wenige Ausnahmen definitiv Lifestyle-Produkte, ob das zwingend schlecht sein muss, muss jeder für sich selbst bewerten) und nen Apfel auf der Rückseite. Es macht keinen Sinn einen "Gaming"-PC mit nem einfachen TN-Monitor mit einem iMac zu vergleichen. Apfel und Birnen, unso. Wenn man schon Preis-Leistungs-Vergleiche anstellt, sollte man auch vergleichbare - sprich gleiche oder nahezu gleiche - Hardware anstellen und dort ist das Display eben ein großer Teil davon.



Selbst dann ist MAC eben teuer - und man bezahlt, wie du schon sagst, für den "Lifestyle". Größere Unternehmen die viele Rechner haben werden das kaum tun (und mit viele Rechner meine ich nicht 5-10). Bildungseinrichtungen werden das kaum tun. Staatliche Verwaltungseinrichtungen werden das kaum tun usw.

Das schließt aus, dass MAC sich jemals großflächig verbreiten kann.



> Ich glaube übrigens immer noch nicht, dass das Display der einzige "major selling point" eines Mac ist. Für viele springt hier eben auch das Design rein. Es spielt die Tatsache hinein, dass aufgrund der geringeren Verbreitung die Virengefahr geringer ist, weil schlicht nicht derart viele Schädlingen existieren. Wenn wir wieder in den kommerziellen Sektor gehen, so ist ein Mac-Paket aus Service-Sicht sehr ansprechend für die bereits genannten Berufsgruppen. Dazu kommt, dass die beste Software für Video- und Bild-/Fotobearbeitung auf dem Mac zu finden ist. Photoshop gibt es nun auch schon länger für Windows - erschienen ist das erste auf dem Mac. Nicht zuletzt ists natürlich das Design, darüber müssen wir nicht streiten. Design wird immer wichtiger im privaten Bereich und wenn ich nen Kunden einlade, ihn vor nen 27" iMac setze um sich seine Fotos rauszusuchen, macht das Eindruck. Das klingt hohl, ist es eigentlich auch, aber so funktionierts heute nunmal. Davon abgesehen genießt der Mac immer noch einen Exklusivitätsstatus.



Ganz deiner Meinung. Aber ich denke er meinte, dass hier noch aus technischer Sicht ein Aufpreis zu rechtfertigen ist. Das ganze andere ist eben nur "lifestyle" - und viele Leute die Preis/Leistung rein technisch sehen belächeln andere, die sich für sowas Geld aus der Tasche ziehen lassen. Dazu kommt eben, dass MAC - Käufer sich eingestehen müssen, dass eben auch dafür mitbezahlt wird. Wer glaubt er kauft sich einen MAC weil es "das beste und efffizienteste ist und er es zum Arbeiten unbedingt braucht" der ist in 9 von 10 Fällen auf dem Holzweg. Leider erlebe ich das auch im Bekanntenkreis immer wieder, dass die Leute mit diesem Argument kommen. Nach 2 Minuten Diskussion weiß man, was die Leute wirklich mit den Dingern machen und es ist sonnenklar, dass jedes 200 &#8364; Smartphone bzw. 300 &#8364; Netbook auch völlig ausgereicht hätte... stattdessen haben sie 900 &#8364; Iphones und 1300 &#8364; Macbooks.



> Das Hauptproblem an der ganzen Diskussion ist leider Apples Entscheidung, Mac OS X nur auf Apple-Computern anzubieten und die Nutzung auf Nicht-Macs per EULA zu untersagen. Ich glaube wir würden hier ganz anders vom OS reden, wenn einige mehr hier es nutzen könnten/würden. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil kein teures Gerät damit verbunden ist und somit die ganze Preis-Leistungs-Diskussion der Hardware aus der eigentlichen Softwarediskussion rausfällt.



Das sehe ich ganz anders. Dies ist eine recht unrealistische Annahme. Es wäre viel eher so, dass OS X - würde es auf jeglicher Harware laufen - keinen Deut besser wäre als Windows (wenn es überhaupt auch nur annähernd an Windows rankommen könnte). Plötzlich hätten die Jungs von OS X nämlich ein Vielfaches von Kompatibiltät etc. etc. zu bieten und es ist nur vernünftig anzunehmen, dass OS X dann alle Probleme hätte, die MAC User dem Windows OS gern vorwerfen:
- Mehr bugs (unweigerlich - da ein viel breiteres Hardwarespectrum unterstützt werden muss)
- Anfälliger für Malware (auch unweigerliche Folge der Verbreitung und der Kompatibilität)
- Bedienung müsste komplexer sein um auch "advanced" User zufrieden zu stellen - nicht jeder ist glücklich wenn er von seinem OS wie ein Computer-DAU behandelt wird (das stinkt mir persönlich an Apple Produkten am meisten - sie sind überbedienerfreundlich und wollen um jeden Preis vermeiden, dass ich selbst irgendwas einstellen könnte, was womöglich nicht ins "Schema" passt - diese ständige Bevormundung nervt übel)


Apple ist gut wie es ist und da wird es auch bleiben. Im Smartphone Markt wird es noch Anteile einbüßen (unweigerlich - denn die Anteile dort sind nach wie vor aufgebläht weil sie praktisch ohne Konkurrenz angefangen haben).


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2011)

Die Frage die sich mir stellt, ist, warum sich doch soviele Leute iMacs kaufen.
Ich glaube, die meisten wissen weder, dass sie da zum Großteil nur Lifestyle kaufen, noch wissen sie, dass es im Vergleich zu handelsüblicher PC Hardware um ein vielfaches teurer ist.

Oder sie wollen es sich nicht eingestehen.
Viele glauben, ein iPhone ist einfach cooler. Die Werbung suggeriert ja auch dass es cooler ist. Trotzdem geht bisher der ganze Smartphone Markt an mir vorbei und ich habe null Ahnung wofür ich so ein Telefon jemals gebrauchen könnte.
Trotzdem fühle ich mich alles andere als uncool. Das sind IMO komplizierte psychosoziale Vorgänge die sich da abspielen. Und das ist auf alle Apple Produkte übertragbar, egal ob ipod, iphone, imac...

Der Lifestyle scheint den Leuten teilweise den Verstand zu vernebeln, denn genau genommen sind es reine Verlustgeschäfte für die Kunden. Trotzdem scheint genau das oft niemanden zu stören.
Also ein sowohl bewusster, als auch unbewusster Vorgang in einem. Das erklärt auch warum praktisch keine Firma sich haufenweise Macs anschafft (wie hier bereits mehrfach erwähnt wurde), weil niemand sich von solchen Lifestyle Produkten - nennen wir es "blenden" - lässt. Da zählt die reine wirtschaftliche Effizienz. Und das sind in dem Fall Windows-Rechner.

Ich finde die ganze Fragestellung nach dem Sinn von Apple Produkten irgendwie höchst ambivalent.


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2011)

Wir schweifen hier von der eigentlichen Diskussion ab. Denn es ist gefragt, welches Betriebssystem das "Beste" ist und nicht Computers. Nur das Problem ist, dass wir bei Mac nunmal das Ganze beurteilen muessen. Nunmal die Mac's selbst mit dem Betriebssystem und da kommen wir auf die Diskussionen. 

Nur ist es heute nunmal so, dass es von jeder Kategorie, ob Autos, Soundanlagen oder Fernseher Topmodelle gibt in hohen Preisen. Apple ist in dem Bereich nunmal dafuer da, obwohl es auch im indirekten Vergleich Alienware gibt mit Windows und dazu in niedrigen Preisen auch HP oder Dell. Gibts ein weiteren Haendler der Computers mit Mac OS X verkauft, eben nicht. 

Wir wollten hier eigentlich um die Bedienung der Betriebssysteme und Nutzen diskutieren.


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wir schweifen hier von der eigentlichen Diskussion ab. Denn es ist gefragt, welches Betriebssystem das "Beste" ist und nicht Computers. Nur das Problem ist, dass wir bei Mac nunmal das Ganze beurteilen muessen. Nunmal die Mac's selbst mit dem Betriebssystem und da kommen wir auf die Diskussionen.
> 
> Nur ist es heute nunmal so, dass es von jeder Kategorie, ob Autos, Soundanlagen oder Fernseher Topmodelle gibt in hohen Preisen. Apple ist in dem Bereich nunmal dafuer da, obwohl es auch im indirekten Vergleich Alienware gibt mit Windows und dazu in niedrigen Preisen auch HP oder Dell. Gibts ein weiteren Haendler der Computers mit Mac OS X verkauft, eben nicht.
> 
> Wir wollten hier eigentlich um die Bedienung der Betriebssysteme und Nutzen diskutieren.



Aber genau dieser Vergleich ist es doch was wir diskutieren wollten/sollten, wie auch immer.

Zu der Nutzbarkeit eines OS gehört doch auch z.B. der Preis.
Ich frage mich nur, was du mit "Topmodellen" meinst. Du sagst, Apple sei dafür da, diese Topmodelle für den Markt zur Verfügung zu stellen. Was genau ist daran top?
Dass ich mich als Kunde von Lifestyle beeinflussen lasse? Genau genommen ist das nichts anderes als psychische Beeinflussung durch Werbung.


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2011)

Warum mit einem BMW M3 fahren, wenns auch ein Golf tut? Es gibt ueberall etwas, wo Leute das Schoenste und Tollste haben wollen.


----------



## Xerivor (4. Mai 2011)

Ist ein Topmodell nicht normal das beste?


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Warum mit einem BMW M3 fahren, wenns auch ein Golf tut? Es gibt ueberall etwas, wo Leute das Schoenste und Tollste haben wollen.



Genau das bestätigt meine These, dass es nur aufgrund des Lifestyles gekauft wird.
Womit die Frage beantwortet wäre, wofür ein Mac gut ist.


----------



## Kyragan (4. Mai 2011)

@Sora Genau das meinte ich mit meinem letzten Punkt. Das Hauptproblem ist, dass man bei OS X keine Diskussion über das OS selbst als einziges führen kann, weil OS X nicht hardwareunabhängig ist. OS X gibt es nur mit nem Mac. Wer also OS X will, muss einen Computer von Apple kaufen und damit auch abwägen, ob es sich dafür lohnt. 



> Wer glaubt er kauft sich einen MAC weil es "das beste und efffizienteste ist und er es zum Arbeiten unbedingt braucht" der ist in 9 von 10 Fällen auf dem Holzweg.



Absolut, ja.

@Konov Vor allem ist das der Verdienst von Apples brillianter Marketingabteilung. Die Jungs und Mädels wissen schon, warum sie die Produkte so anpreisen und so vermarkten und nicht wie Acer einfach auf den Markt werfen, wo das Maximum an Präsentation eine einseitige Presseerklärung ist. Man sieht doch, dass einige anfangen auf den Zug aufzuspringen. Hausmesse? Hallo Nvidia. Hallo Samsung. Große Präsentationen+Hands On bei neuen wichtigen Produkten? Hallo Samsung. Hallo HTC. Hallo Nokia. Apple erreicht mit wenig Aufwand im Marketing eine genial große Ausstrahlungskraft, was sicherlich auch am charismatischen Steve Jobs liegt, der im Gegensatz zu den anderen CEOs der Branche alles ander als bieder und stumpf wirkt. Eine einzige Keynote von Apple, die sie nunmal zu fast jedem großen Update und jeder absoluten Neuerung machen, erreicht viel mehr als Samsungs gesamte Kampagne. Viele andere versuchen auf den Zug aufzuspringen. Wenn man die Präsentationen der neuen Galaxy Tabs und des Galaxy S II gesehen hat, sieht man das auch deutlich. Apple hat einen Stil entwickelt, der nicht zu kopieren ist und wenn der Karren einmal läuft, ist er sein Selbstläufer.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Mai 2011)

Der Vergleich mit BMW und Gold hinkt etwas. Denn beim BMW hab ich definitiv einen Mehrwert gegenüber Golf. Das ist mehr als nur Lifestyle. Bei Apple hab ich ein anderes OS. Über den Mehrwert kann man streiten. Ist halt Geschmackssache. Und ein IPS-Panel kann ich mir auch so kaufen.
Apple hat halt auch noch ein anderes Design. Wobei ich persönlich es nicht sonderlich toll finde. Also auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## painschkes (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Mai 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hey das ist mein Smile.


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit BMW und Gold hinkt etwas. Denn beim BMW hab ich definitiv einen Mehrwert gegenüber Golf. Das ist mehr als nur Lifestyle. Bei Apple hab ich ein anderes OS. Über den Mehrwert kann man streiten. Ist halt Geschmackssache. Und ein IPS-Panel kann ich mir auch so kaufen.
> Apple hat halt auch noch ein anderes Design. Wobei ich persönlich es nicht sonderlich toll finde. Also auch Geschmackssache.



Was wäre denn so der Mehrweit bei einem BMW zu einem Golf, nur mal um das mal zu verdeutlichen. Im Prinzip haben beide Autos das selbe, können rückwärts fahren, haben 4 Reifen die bis zum Boden gehen und ein Lenkrad. Was hat ein iMac zu einem anderen All In One PC, nichts anders. Besteht aus dem selben Prinzip.

Hat aber in diesem Fall wie der BMW M3 eine bessere Power, schöneres Design , sieht edel aus, super gekühlt mit dem Aluminumgehäuse. Im Gegensatz zu dem Golf jetzt, hat es nicht die gewünschte Power und sieht auch nicht so genial aus wie ein BMW M3, aber du kommst mit beiden Fahrzeugen von A nach B.

Zwar ist das jetzt überspitzt dargestellt, aber nur mal so als Beispiel. Ob man jetzt eine 500 Euro Musikanlage daheim stehen hat und der Nachbar eine 2.500 Euro Anlage von Bose, können beide auf einen super Klang Musik hören.

Dennoch hat wollte der Nachbar etwas exklusives haben um seinen Freunden das zu zeigen.

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, jeder Mensch ist anders. So wie die meisten hier denken, ist es nicht. Sonst gäbe es heute solche Firmen gar nicht mehr, weil jeder denkt.. och.. ich bin damit auch zufrieden, kann doch damit das Selbe auch machen.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2011)

Also ich bezweifel das der Klang bei einer 500 € Anlage GENAU so gut ist wie bei einer 2500 € Anlange 

Nur mal so am Rande  Und en M3 dürfte MEHR Power haben als ein Golf


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2011)

Wir reden nicht davon, dass die Power von nem iMac schlecht ist. Wurde erst geupdatet und das ist wirklich schon Wahnsinn, was da alles drin steckt.

Aber nehmt nicht alles so Wort wörtlich, es ist nur ein Vergleich.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2011)

Du hast den Vergleich gebracht. Also leb damit wenn dich berichtigt 
Und ich hab nirgends gesagt das der MAC net genug Saft hat 

Du bringst den Vergleich mit der Anlage und ich sage das es sehr wohl klangliche Unterschiede in dem Preissegment gibt.
Aber bei nem MAC und nem gleichwertigen PC (inklusive Moni) gibt es keinen Unterschied, außer im Design


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2011)

Du kannst keinen iMac mit einem normalen PC vergleichen. Darum gehts doch... soll ich ein Pick up mit einem Smart vergleichen? Zwei ganz unterschiedliche Fahrzeuge.

Ebenso habe ich gesagt.. auf _einem guten_ Klang hören. Nicht das es _genau so gut_ ist.


----------



## Xerivor (4. Mai 2011)

Du sagst halt das zwei Geräte unterschiedlicher Preisklasse exakt die selbe Leistung haben was ja wohl nicht stimmt. :/ Die Bose Anlage kostet mehr bietet aber um einiges mehr als eine 250€ Anlage. Das selbe trifft beim Auto vergleich zu.


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2011)

Lesen.. bitte LESEN!



> Hat aber in diesem Fall wie der BMW M3 eine _bessere Power_, schöneres Design , sieht edel aus, super gekühlt mit dem Aluminumgehäuse. Im Gegensatz zu dem Golf jetzt, hat es _nicht die gewünschte Power_ und sieht auch nicht so genial aus wie ein BMW M3, aber du kommst mit beiden Fahrzeugen von A nach B.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Mai 2011)

Nur das der BMW M3 für einen höheren Preis auch mehr Power hat als ein Golf, während ein Mac für einen höheren Preis eben nicht mehr Power als ein hardwaretechnisch vergleichbaren PC hat. Guter Vergleich...


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2011)

Zeig mir mal ein All In One Computer der genau die Power besitzt. Keinen selbst geschraubten, ach so coolen PC.


----------



## Xerivor (4. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Lesen.. bitte LESEN!



ok pardon das hab ich grad beim überfliegen überlesen 
Trotzdem trifft es dann nicht auf Apple zu.

Edit: Was macht es für einen Unterschied wenn ich mir bei Apple einen Mac zusammenstelle aus den wählbaren Komponenten/Varianten oder ob ich mir einen PC bei z.B. Alternate zusammenstelle?


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2011)

Dann nehm mal den ersten iMac und mach mal ein Vergleich. 

Ebenso könnte ich sagen, Alienware ist überteuert.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Du kannst keinen iMac mit einem normalen PC vergleichen.


Warum kann ich ein technisches Gerät wie einen MAC nicht mit einem anderen technischen Gerät wie einen PC, welches die selben Spezifikationen aufweist wie Gerät A nicht vergleichen?
Ich mein
MAC.................PC
CPU.................CPU
RAM.................RAM
MoBo................MoBo
GraKa...............GraKa
FP..................FP
Moni................Moni
Tasta...............Tasta
Maus................Maus
NT..................NT
Gesetzt dem Fall alles ist IDENTISCH

Ich mein dat sind die selben Bauteile, also warum kann ich einen MAC nicht mit einem PC vergleichen?
Beide Geräte funktionieren nach DEMSELBEN Prinzip, bringen DIESELBE Leistung, nur bei dem einen MUSST du mehr zahlen, weil da ein Apfel drauf ist.

Nur bei deinem Beispiel 500 &#8364; & 2500 &#8364; sind andere Komponenten verbaut, die dafür sorgen das der bessere Klang raus kommt.

Ich will hier nicht den MAC, PC, Windows(obwohl man da viel schlecht reden kann *hust*),iOS oder Linux schlecht reden, nur wir sollten mal unser "Das ist besser, nein da ist Besser" Gehabe ausstellen und mal sachlich überlegen.

2 Geräte--DIESELBE Leistung .. HALLO????? 

Außerdem hast du ja den Vergleich gebracht ..also darf man dich ja auch auf diesen Vergleich fest tackern


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> 2 Geräte--DIESELBE Leistung .. HALLO?????





Ist ein Aston Martin mit 300 PS das gleiche wie ein VW mit 300 PS? Keine Ahnung ob es letzteres gibt, aber mal rein hypothetisch. 

PS: Autovergleiche sind blöd.


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2011)

Du kannst keinen iMac mit einem normalen PC vergleichen. Weil dort dahinter Igeniuerkunst drin steckt und die lässt sich bezahlen. Du kannst dir auch einen Lamborghini selbst bauen und kommst damit viel billiger weg, ist zwar dann eine gefakte Karosserie darunter, aber hat den selben Motor, Lackierung, Reifen usw.. und zahlst dann kein Million für so ein Auto.

Ebenso kannst du es so nicht sagen, dass man mit den Bauteilen, einem Gehäuse, einem ISP Bildschirm in den Apple Store geht und denen das auf den Tisch stellt und meint.. ich habe hier 800Euro bezahlt, das ist genau das selbe was in dem iMac drin ist. Warum kostet der jetzt 1,200Euro.


Das geht einfach nicht..


----------



## MrBlaki (4. Mai 2011)

http://www.amazon.de...04536885&sr=8-2

http://www.mindfacto...mn-RW-W7HP.html

Die Leistung ist nicht besser beim Imac ehr das gegenteil...gut man bekommt noch einiges dazu aber was wenn man den Schnickschnack nicht haben will? 

@Soramac was habe ich von der Ingenieurskunst? einen Apfel auf dem Bildschirm? Bevor ich bei besserer Leistung mehr zahle bleibe ich doch lieber bei den Rechner mit, wie du sagst gefakter Karosserie.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist ein Aston Martin mit 300 PS das gleiche wie ein VW mit 300 PS? Keine Ahnung ob es letzteres gibt, aber mal rein hypothetisch.
> 
> PS: Autovergleiche sind blöd.





Ein Aston Martin besteht auch nicht aus den selben Bauteilen wie ein Golf...

Ein i7 ist ein i7 egal ob einer bei Apple den reinschraubt oder der Schrauber an der Ecke, wo soll ich das nicht vergleichen können? Gleichgute Hardware, gleiche Leistung. Oder macht man bei Apple den i7 durch Feenstaub besser?

P.S.: Ja Autovergleiche sind blöd, aber ich hab nicht damit angefangen


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...04536885&sr=8-2
> 
> http://www.mindfacto...mn-RW-W7HP.html
> 
> ...



Ist das den Ernst? Dieser "Terra Gamer PC" ist ein Desktoprechner mit billigem Plastikgehäuse. Der iMac ist ein Unibody All-In-One PC aus Alu mit gigantischem Display. Das willst du vergleichen?


----------



## MrBlaki (4. Mai 2011)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ein Aston Martin besteht auch nicht aus den selben Bauteilen wie ein Golf...
> 
> Ein i7 ist ein i7 egal ob einer bei Apple den reinschraubt oder der Schrauber an der Ecke, wo soll ich das nicht vergleichen können? Gleichegute Hardware, gleiche Leistung. Oder macht man bei Apple den i7 durch Feenstaub besser?
> 
> P.S.: Ja Autovergleiche sind blöd, aber ich hab nicht damit angefangen



Ist halt wie mit dem Iphone, die meisten kaufen sich ein Iphone nur wegen den Apps, dabei gibt es bei weitem bessere Handys die auch noch Preiswerter sind und man ist nicht an einen Anbieter gebunden ^^
Der Apfel machts und die Apps machen den Unterschied super ^^

@EspCap Wow Alu, wird auch schmutzig wie Plastik <3 Ich weiss ja nicht wozu du ein Alugehäuse brauchst, ich trette nicht gegen meinen Rechner ^^


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Du kannst keinen iMac mit einem normalen PC vergleichen. Weil dort dahinter Igeniuerkunst drin steckt



Ja nee is klar ... 
und meine Oma fährt im Hühnerstall Motorrad.
Beide Geräte arbeiten nachdem selben Prinzip, haben die gleiche Hardware, den selben Moni, sie arbeiten beide mit einsen und nullen .. Das einzigste und zwar das EINZIGSTE woran sie sich unterscheiden ist das DESIGN. Mehr nicht und von daher KANNST du BEIDE Geräte mit einander vergleichen.
Das einzigste was die von APPLE gut hin bekommen haben ist die Kühlleistung bei den Laptop Dingern von denen. Liegt aber sicher auch daran das die Dinger aus ALU Sind 

Aber bitte sag nie wieder du kannst 2 IDENTISCHE Geräte nicht vergleichen



Lilith schrieb:


> Ein i7 ist ein i7 egal ob einer bei Apple den reinschraubt oder der Schrauber an der Ecke, wo soll ich das nicht vergleichen können? Gleichgute Hardware, gleiche Leistung. Oder macht man bei Apple den i7 durch Feenstaub besser?



wie Lilith schon sagt ein i7 ist ein i7


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...04536885&sr=8-2
> 
> http://www.mindfacto...mn-RW-W7HP.html
> 
> ...



Wow, der Vergleich war ja erste Sahne. Willste nächstes mal einen Schuh mit einer Jacke vergleichen, weil beide aus Leder bestehen?

Yepp, einen grünen Apfel sogar für Umweltschutz. Nun packe mal die Grafikkarte und einen Mugen 2 Lüfter in ein Gehäuse mit 52cm Breite, 45cm Höhe und 19cm Tiefe.


----------



## MrBlaki (4. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wow, der Vergleich war ja erste Sahne. Willste nächstes mal einen Schuh mit einer Jacke vergleichen, weil beide aus Leder bestehen?
> 
> Yepp, einen grünen Apfel sogar für Umweltschutz. Nun packe mal die Grafikkarte und einen Mugen 2 Lüfter in ein Gehäuse mit 52cm Breite, 45cm Höhe und 19cm Tiefe.



Ich hätte keinen Fertigrechner nehmen sollen <3 schnell einen selber zusammenstellen.


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Aber bitte sag nie wieder du kannst 2 IDENTISCHE Geräte nicht vergleichen





> [font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana"]
> *identisch*
> [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, Verdana"]Adjektiv - a. völlig übereinstimmend; vollkommen gleich; b. dasselbe wie jemand, etwas bedeutend; c. innerlich übereinstimmend, wesensgleich[/font]




Bitte. Es wird lächerlich.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]@EspCap Wow Alu, wird auch schmutzig wie Plastik <3 Ich weiss ja nicht wozu du ein Alugehäuse brauchst, ich trette nicht gegen meinen Rechner ^^[/font]



Gut, dann kannst du ja morgen auch in einer Metzgerschürze zur Arbeit gehen. Wird genau so schmutzig wie ein Jackett, also ist's doch egal. [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ich hätte keinen Fertigrechner nehmen sollen <3 schnell einen selber zusammenstellen.



Dann zeig mir mal, wenn du so ein Gehäuse gefunden hast und der sogenannte i7 dabei noch gekühlt werden kann, ohne einen Mugen 2 draufzuklatschen.


----------



## Xerivor (4. Mai 2011)

naja am vergleich sollte es jetzt nicht scheitern

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Komplett-PC/Alternate/Gamers_PC_I2400_GTX560/841210/?tn=BUILDERS&l1=PC-Systeme nimmt man halt z.B. dieses Angebot
+ 
http://www.amazon.de/Dell-U2711-widescreen-Monitor-Kontrastverh%C3%A4ltnis/dp/B0038JEINA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304537975&sr=1-1

und ne beliebige Tastatur und Maus und ich bin zwar etwas teurer habe aber deutlich bessere Leistung. Aber da könnte man jetzt ewig drüber diskutieren. 

Es ist halt eine Frage was einem besser gefällt :/ ein Windows User lässt sich nicht sagen Mac ist besser und ein Mac User lässt sich nicht sagen Windows ist besser. Sonst würden sie das jeweilige System ja nicht benutzen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Keinen selbst geschraubten, ach so coolen PC.


Mein Pc ist viel Cooler nicht weil er leuchtet oder big Tower ist oder Fenster hat zum rein schauen. Nein all das macht in nicht cooler es macht in für mich cooler mit den Eingen Händen zusammengebaut zu haben, auch wenn das jeder Affe kann. 
So nun weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bitte. Es wird lächerlich.


Wo bitte wird es lächerlich? Und mit Verlaub die Definition des Wortes Identisch ist mir geläufig. Ein Intel Prozzi ist ein Intel Prozzi oder?
Wenn du die Hardware Komponenten für den MAC nimmst und dieselben für den PC nimmst(identisch ). (was ja im Endeffekt so ist) Dann kann/darf man diese Geräte vergleichen.
Ich mein arbeiteten Aplle Geräte etwa nicht mit 1 & 0?
Ich dacht dat tut jedes OS/Gerät.
Das die Jungs schöne Sachen bauen bestreite ich net. Aber ein MAC ist vom Innenleben her mit einem PC zu vergleichen. Und das versuche ich doch gerade nur deutlich zu machen 



Xerivor schrieb:


> Es ist halt eine Frage was einem besser gefällt :/ ein Windows User lässt sich nicht sagen Mac ist besser und ein Mac User lässt sich nicht sagen Windows ist besser. Sonst würden sie das jeweilige System ja nicht benutzen.



Seh ich ja auch so .. aber ach egal  Ichhab gesagt was ich sagen wollte undm ehr net .. Wollte eigentlich nur auf den komischen Vergleich von Sora(500 &#8364; & 2500 &#8364; Musikanlage) reagieren und hab mich unnötigerweise in eine Grundsatzdiskussion vertiefen lassen, was ich eigentlich vermeiden wollte


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2011)

Ja, stell dir das jetzt einfach mal bildlich vor.

Der Windows User kauft sich jetzt den fetten Bildschirm, dann steht der vielleicht laute oder auch leise dicke Rechner unter dem Tisch im schwarzen Design. Dann hängt ein Lan Kabel unter dem Tisch, weil es kein Wlan besitzt, dann werden weitere Kabel angeschlossen, weil kein Mikrofon und Kamera im Bildschirm eingebaut sind und Tastatur + Maus auch kein Bluetooth besitzt, weil der Rechner es selbst nicht hat, falls ja.. hängt ein hässliger Bluetooth Stick dran. 

So, wenn das jetzt alles steht, einfach nur hingestellt, ohne ordentlich was verlegt.. sieht das aus wie hingeschis.. und hingeko.

iMac steht da, ein Kabel , Bluetooth Maus und Tastatur, Wlan, fertig.

Zahle ich da jetzt lieber etwas mehr und habe so ein sauberen Schreibtisch, weil meine Frau sagt.. mir gefällt das Schwarz alles nicht. Oder zahle ich lieber etwas weniger und streite mich mit meiner Frau rum.


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2011)

Das Gehäuse ist deiner Meinung nach dann was, Software? Davon abgesehen dass die vor allem die Motherboards in den iMacs definitiv keine Standardteile sind. Aber zugegeben, das ist weniger relevant. Ja, einer der Gründe warum ich einen Mac habe ist, dass sie einfach geil aussehen. So what?


----------



## Xerivor (4. Mai 2011)

Dann geht deine Webcam kaputt und du schickst den kompletten Mac weg und dann geht meine Webcam kaputt und ich schick meine Webcam weg


----------



## MrBlaki (4. Mai 2011)

Xerivor schrieb:


> naja am vergleich sollte es jetzt nicht scheitern
> 
> http://www.alternate...S&l1=PC-Systeme nimmt man halt z.B. dieses Angebot
> +
> ...



Da war jemand schneller...naja muss ich mich nicht mehr durch die Menüs von Alienware klicken ^^
Der einzigste Unterschied ist der Apfel und dass ach so tolle Alugehäuse.
@Espcap Ja stimmt, nur mit dem Unterschied das du den Schmutz auf einem Jacket verhindern kannst, wenn du nur willst. Der Staub allerdings kommt auch auf dein tolles Alugehäuse ohne das du was dagegen machen kannst  Nun gerallt?


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2011)

Xerivor schrieb:


> Dann geht deine Webcam kaputt und du schickst den kompletten Mac weg und dann geht meine Webcam kaputt und ich schick meine Webcam weg



Ach, mach dir keine Sorgen. Die wird nicht kaputt gehen, wenn, hat man den tollen Apple Service 

Aber Ihr wollts einfach nicht verstehen(:

Einen Innenleben vom iMac mit einem PC zuvergleichen? Gibt es gewaltige Unterschiede.


----------



## Lillyan (4. Mai 2011)

Zumindest mal WLan ist bei den neueren PCs doch Standard? oO


----------



## Klos1 (4. Mai 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ja, stell dir das jetzt einfach mal bildlich vor.
> 
> Der Windows User kauft sich jetzt den fetten Bildschirm, dann steht der vielleicht laute oder auch leise dicke Rechner unter dem Tisch im schwarzen Design. Dann hängt ein Lan Kabel unter dem Tisch, weil es kein Wlan besitzt, dann werden weitere Kabel angeschlossen, weil kein Mikrofon und Kamera im Bildschirm eingebaut sind und Tastatur + Maus auch kein Bluetooth besitzt, weil der Rechner es selbst nicht hat, falls ja.. hängt ein hässliger Bluetooth Stick dran.
> 
> ...



Erstens brauch beim besten Willen keine Funkmaus oder Tastatur. Bei mir funken schon genug andere Sachen durch die Gegend. Muss ich mir nicht noch auch noch Funk antun, wo ich es nicht brauche.
Und zweitens will ich auch keine Kamera oder Mikro im Schirm, weil es einfach schwul aussieht. Drittens kann ich mein sündhaft teures IPS-Panel wenigstens bis in alle Ewigkeit behalten, während ich es beim Mac in den Gulli kicken kann, nur weil ich neue Hardware möchte. Und ein großer Freund von WLan war ich auch noch nie. Mal davon abgeshen, dass WLan kein Problem wäre, wenn ich es denn haben wollte. Genauso wenig, wie eine Funktastatur oder Maus.

Und mit deiner Frau wirst du so oder so früher oder später nur streiten. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Da hilft dir dein Mac auch nicht weiter. Außerdem ist schwarz viel schöner als weiß.


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> @Espcap Ja stimmt, nur mit dem Unterschied das du den Schmutz auf einem Jacket verhindern kannst, wenn du nur willst.




Ich kann auch den Staub auf meinem Mac verhindern, indem ich ihn regelmäßig abwische. Und nu?


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2011)

Was ist denn der tolle Apple Service?

Kommt ein Techniker vorbei und baut kostenlos eine neue Webcam ein?


----------



## MrBlaki (4. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich kann auch den Staub auf meinem Mac verhindern, indem ich ihn regelmäßig abwische. Und nu?



Wische ich mein Plastikgehäuse ab? Wo war jetzt dein Argument?

@Klos du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Achja habe auch eine Funkmaus und der Empfänger ist ca.1cm lang und 1cm breit, dieser Steckt in meiner Logitech Tastatur im USB Slot, fällt kaum auf und der Empfang ist Bombe


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2011)

Nein. Du gehst zum Retail-Händer oder Apple-Store und bekommst das Ding entweder für gewöhnlich innerhalb weniger Stunden repariert oder du kriegst gleich ein neues Gerät. 

Mein Wireless Keyboard hat vor kurzem mal den Geist aufgegeben, kurz zum Retail-Händer gegangen und sofort ein neues mitbekommen. So muss das laufen.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wische ich mein Plastikgehäuse ab? Wo war jetzt dein Argument?[/font]




Ob abgewischt/gewaschen oder nicht, was sieht besser aus? Die Metzgerschürze oder das Jackett? Angezogen bist du mit beidem.



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Und zweitens will ich auch keine Kamera oder Mikro im Schirm, weil es einfach schwul aussieht. Drittens kann ich mein sündhaft teures IPS-Panel wenigstens bis in alle Ewigkeit behalten, während ich es beim Mac in den Gulli kicken kann, nur weil ich neue Hardware möchte. Und ein großer Freund von WLan war ich auch noch nie. Mal davon abgeshen, dass WLan kein Problem wäre, wenn ich es denn haben wollte. Genauso wenig, wie eine Funktastatur oder Maus.[/font]




Deswegen kaufst du dir ja keinen. Ich mag Funkmäuse/Tastaturen. Ich hab lieber Kamera und Mikro im Gerät drin als noch zwei extra Geräte rumstehen zu haben. Was soll daran bitte 'schwul' sein? Stell dir vor, es gibt Leute die nicht den selben Geschmack haben wie du. Ich weiß, das muss überraschend sein.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2011)

Gut EspCap das mache ich bei dem Laden wo ich meine tasta,Maus whatever gekauft habe auch und?

Aber egal .. ich will euch euren Apfel net streitig machen oder mies reden .. nru ach egal


----------



## Shourijo (4. Mai 2011)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Zumindest mal WLan ist bei den neueren PCs doch Standard? oO



Zumindest in Notebooks bzw Netbooks... Bei Desktop Rechnern nicht zwangsläufig.


----------



## Soramac (4. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Was ist denn der tolle Apple Service?
> 
> Kommt ein Techniker vorbei und baut kostenlos eine neue Webcam ein?



Sozusagen ja, aber man kann auch in 10Minuten zu einem Apple Store fahren, stellt das Ding hin, kriegt ein neues in sie übertragen die Daten und kannst es in einer Stunde wieder abholen.

Wenn es dir lieber ist, den Support erstmal anzurufen, der dich 5 mal fragt, um was es geht, dann es einzuschicken und 1 Woche warten bis man eine Neue kriegt.

@Klos, hier sieht man einfach das die Geschmäcker anders sind und jeder Mensch anders denkt.


----------



## MrBlaki (4. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ob abgewischt/gewaschen oder nicht, was sieht besser aus? Die Metzgerschürze oder das Jackett? Angezogen bist du mit beidem.



Naja solange ich in meiner "Metzgerschürze" mehr Leistung habe ist mir der Staub doch egal


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Gut EspCap das mache ich bei dem Laden wo ich meine tasta,Maus whatever gekauft habe auch und?



Versuchs doch mal. Jeder Hersteller hat da andere Richtlinien, besonders mit Razer hatte ich da schon mal richtig Spaß. 

Davon abgesehen - als ich meinen Mac neu hatte, hab ich mal beim Apple Support angerufen, weil ich ein paar Fragen zum Thema BootCamp/Time Machine hatte. Die Frau am anderen Ende war enorm geduldig und freundlich und am Ende bin ich dann eine Stunde am Telefon gehangen ohne je das Gefühl zu haben dass sie mich loswerden wollen würde, im Gegenteil hat sie sich wirklich viel Zeit genommen. Sowas hab ich noch bei keinem Support erlebt.


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal. Jeder Hersteller hat da andere Richtlinien, besonders mit Razer hatte ich da schon mal richtig Spaß.
> 
> Davon abgesehen - als ich meinen Mac neu hatte, hab ich mal beim Apple Support angerufen, weil ich ein paar Fragen zum Thema BootCamp/Time Machine hatte. Die Frau am anderen Ende war enorm geduldig und freundlich und am Ende bin ich dann eine Stunde am Telefon gehangen ohne je das Gefühl zu haben dass sie mich loswerden wollen würde, im Gegenteil hat sie sich wirklich viel Zeit genommen. Sowas hab ich noch bei keinem Support erlebt.


1. schon oft gemacht .. noch nie Probleme gehabt 
2. ja stimmt net jeder telefon Support ist gut .. aber ich hab auch schon telefon Support gehabt .. da hat mich der CallAgent zurück gerufen weil die Verbindung weg war und wir noch net fertig waren .. glaub wir haben 1-2 h an dem prob rum gehangen 

Also in der Hinsicht kannste Glück haben oder nicht


----------



## Ogil (4. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Was ist denn der tolle Apple Service? Kommt ein Techniker vorbei und baut kostenlos eine neue Webcam ein?



Er nimmt einen in den Arm, damit man sich in der schnoeden Hightech-Welt und mit kaputtem Mac nicht so einsam fuehlt.

Aber zurueck zum eigentlichen Thema. Das Entscheidende zum Thema OS-Vergleich wurde ja schon gesagt: Schwer moeglich, da man MacOS eben nur ausprobieren kann, wenn man sich einen Mac zulegt. Ich kann auf meinem PC verschiedene Versionen von Windows vergleichen und mir das raussuchen was mir am Besten gefaellt und ebenso kann ich zig verschiedene Linux-Distributionen darauf installieren und vergleichen. Was dann auch sinnvolle Vergleiche waeren, da sie auf der gleichen Hardware-Plattform stattfinden und ich dann eben wirklich genau sehe, was wirklich dem OS anzulasten ist z.B. an Performanceproblemen. Wenn ich mir fuer ein OS eine spezielle Hardware-Plattform zulegen muss, dann muss man sich auch gefallen lassen, dass das Gesamtsystem verglichen wird und nicht nur das OS.

Und weil immer wieder das tolle Display des Macs angesprochen wird: Einen vergleichbaren IPS-Monitor kann ich mir auch fuer den PC kaufen. Und die kosten auch nicht die Welt - fuer 400€ hat man da auch schon einen 24"er.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Mai 2011)

Ach ich hatte bisher auch genügend und sehr freundlichen Support - sogar mit kostenlosem Hausbesuch. 

Aber ich finde es gerade etwas zum schmunzeln.
Ich denke, Beides hat Vor~ & Nachteile.
Es kommt auch ganz darauf an, wo was zum Einsatz kommt, was ich mir wünsche.

Jetzt hier zwanghaft mit seltsamen Vergleichen abzuwägen, was besser/schlechter sein mag -
führt zu was?


----------



## Klos1 (4. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Deswegen kaufst du dir ja keinen. Ich mag Funkmäuse/Tastaturen. Ich hab lieber Kamera und Mikro im Gerät drin als noch zwei extra Geräte rumstehen zu haben. Was soll daran bitte 'schwul' sein? Stell dir vor, es gibt Leute die nicht den selben Geschmack haben wie du. Ich weiß, das muss überraschend sein.



Naja - dich überrascht es ja anscheinend auch. Ich sagte, weil es schwul aussieht. Damit meinte ich wohl (und jetzt halt dich ganz arg fest), dass es in meinen Augen schwul aussieht. Wenn dich das Wort "schwul" stört, dann ersetze es halt durch "hässlich", oder was auch immer dir lieb ist. Im Rahmen meines Bildschirms ist überhaupt nichts. Und Hardware, die ich so nicht mehr nach Belieben tauschen kann schon gleich garnicht. Denn wie gesagt: ich für meinen Teil kauf mir ein IPS-Panel für knapp tausend Schleifen für einen Zeitraum, welcher die Lebensdauer anderer Komponenten weit überdauert.



Soramac schrieb:


> @Klos, hier sieht man einfach das die Geschmäcker anders sind und jeder Mensch anders denkt.



Ja - ist ja auch gut. Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung zum Thema Apple-Desing in Sachen Optik und Nutzen zum Ausdruck gebracht. Und ich sehe in dem Ding halt nicht nen Bildschirm mit tollen Features wie Mikro und Kamera, sondern ein Ding, dass so ungeschickt mit anderer Hardware verschmolzen wurde, dass es für mich ein abslutes KO-Kriterium ist. Und das größte ist eben, dass ich meinen Bildschirm gern unabhängig von anderer Hardware nutzen möchte. Weder will ich diesen in Reparatur geben, nur weil ne blöde Webcam verreckt ist, noch möchte ich diesen im Zuge einer Aufrüstung zwingend tauschen müssen. So sehe ich das und das hab ich dir gesagt.



Dracun schrieb:


> Also in der Hinsicht kannste Glück haben oder nicht



Absolut richtig. Also, wenn wir uns jetzt wirklich schon auf einer Ebene bewegen, wo bei Apple ausnahmlos geduldige und nette Menschen arbeiten, die vor Nächstenliebe fast platzen, dann wird es langsam lächerlich. Da arbeiten Menschen aller Art, wie überall anders auch. Das man nen Supportler zusülzen kann, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Kann ich bei 1&1 auch, da hatte ich auch schon eine nette Dame an der Strippe. Ein Supportler, der nicht nett wirken kann, obwohl er sich im gleichen Moment wünscht, dass dich der Blitz treffen möge, der hat eh seinen Beruf verfehlt.


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie wirklich hässlich, wie manche Leute hier krampfhaft und mit allen erdenklichen Argumentationsketten versuchen "ihr" Produkt zu verteidigen.

Und dabei auch noch nebenbei andere Leute anpflaumen, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Spricht ja wieder Bände dieser Thread...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t7VTTFMt9ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## painschkes (4. Mai 2011)

_


Sam_Fischer schrieb:



			So nun weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


+1_


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2011)

Maybe I should eat some water. 

Ein letzter Kommentar noch, dann hab ich langsam genug: Ich wüsste echt gerne, was ihr mit euren Webcams macht, dass die anscheinend laufend kaputt gehen. Ich kenne keinen Menschen, dessen eingebaute Webcam jemals den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Xerivor (4. Mai 2011)

Das war ja auch nur ein Beispiel.. man hätte auch das CD Laufwerk nehmen können  das z.B. bei einem Kollegen von mir am Mac kaputt ist. Stört ihn aber nicht weiter da die Mac OS Cd drinne ist  und er es sonst eh nicht braucht


----------



## Shourijo (4. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Irgendwie wirklich hässlich, wie manche Leute hier krampfhaft und mit allen erdenklichen Argumentationsketten versuchen "ihr" Produkt zu verteidigen.
> 
> Und dabei auch noch nebenbei andere Leute anpflaumen, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Spricht ja wieder Bände dieser Thread...



Ganz ehrlich, da kann ich dir nur recht geben, aber was sollte man denn auch erwarten, mir war das von Anfang an klar. Wie painschkes es am Anfang des Threads schon gesagt hatte, man hätte den Thread einfach gleich dicht machen sollen.

Stadtdessen schaut man sich hier lieber an, wie sich die Leute hier gegenseitig fertig machen und das wegen so einem Kinderkram.
Jeder soll halt das benutzen, was er für richtig hält und der andere sollte das dann auch respektieren...

So, halt mich jetz mal lieber hier raus, bevor ich nochn Bann oder sowas bekomme. Habe nämlich das starke Gefühl, die Moderatoren sind da ein wenig unberechenbar...


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2011)

Shourijo schrieb:


> So, halt mich jetz mal lieber hier raus, bevor ich nochn Bann oder sowas bekomme. Habe nämlich das starke Gefühl, die Moderatoren sind da ein wenig unberechenbar...



Das täuscht, die Mods hier sind so berechnbar wie das Wetter am Wochenende


----------



## Shourijo (4. Mai 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das täuscht, die Mods hier sind so berechnbar wie das Wetter am Wochenende



Na wenn du das sagst


----------



## Klos1 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich hab keine Webcam. Wüsste nicht, was ich mit so nen Scheiß soll. Es geht um die Tatsache, dass ich den Monitor wegbringen müsste, wenn sie kaputt wäre. Ob das nun einmal im Jahr passiert, oder nur alle hundert, ist hier absolut nicht der Punkt. Ein Montor ist bei mir ein Monitor. Punkt! Da irgendwelche Scheiße einzubauen ist für mich sinnfrei. Wem es gefällt, der soll es sich halt kaufen. Ich wollte Soromac nur aufzeigen, dass es auch Leute gibt, die auf dieses "Ein Teil mit allem drin" - Konzept nicht stehen. Argumente dafür habe ich inzwischen glaub genug aufgezählt und ich denke, dass diese genauso verständlich sind, wie wenn jemand halt nen Mac haben will, weil er ne Aversion bezüglich Kabel hat. Ich hab eine gegen tausend durch die Pampa funkende Sachen in meinen Haushalt. Und so gehen die Prioritäten halt auseinander.



Ogil schrieb:


> Und weil immer wieder das tolle Display des Macs angesprochen wird: Einen vergleichbaren IPS-Monitor kann ich mir auch fuer den PC kaufen. Und die kosten auch nicht die Welt - fuer 400&#8364; hat man da auch schon einen 24"er.



Das ist ein S-IPS soweit ich weiß. Für 400 Euro dürfte es da schon schwer werden, was ebenwürdiges zu finden. Und für 27" biste schon fast an die tausend Schleifen los.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nein. Du gehst zum Retail-Händer oder Apple-Store und bekommst das Ding entweder für gewöhnlich innerhalb weniger Stunden repariert oder du kriegst gleich ein neues Gerät.



Für lau? Du träumst ja....



> Mein Wireless Keyboard hat vor kurzem mal den Geist aufgegeben, kurz zum Retail-Händer gegangen und sofort ein neues mitbekommen. So muss das laufen.



Das Macbook meines Bürokollegen hatte vor 1 Jahr ein kaputtes Netzteil. Ist nicht Teil der Garantie - 200 &#8364; danke.
Vor ca. 1 Monat (das Teil ist knapp 2,5 Jahre alt nun) ging es nicht mehr an - hin zum "Applestore" und Kostenvoranschlag für ne Reparatur waren 1200 &#8364;.

Nein danke.

Dass man Ware die noch in Garantie ist auch anstandslos ausgetauscht bekommt bei einem zertifizierten Partner (und das müssen Apple Stores ja sein) ist doch wohl normaler Standard bei jedem Händler der von irgend einem Hersteller offizieller Partner ist...




> Ob abgewischt/gewaschen oder nicht, was sieht besser aus? Die Metzgerschürze oder das Jackett? Angezogen bist du mit beidem.



Gehst du mit deinem PC nach draußen? Für mich ist das ein Geräte zum Arbeiten und Spielen. 
Rennst du daheim immer im Anzug rum weil es "schön" ist?

Aber klar, sobald es um iPhone geht oder um ein Notebook, da ist es halt wichtig ein entsprechendes Image zu transportieren (iphone und macbook) wenn man "gesehen" wird. Mein Ding ist das nicht, aber es ist völlig verständlich für mich und nachvollziehbar. Ebenso wie Leute sich sündteure Klamotten kaufen die genau derselbe China-Baumwoll-Mist sind wie alles andere, aber eben irgendwo XXXX draufsteht und sie sich einbilden, es sei weiß der Geier was für Qualität - und Qualität (wie der brave Konsument weiß) muss ja zwangsläufig ihren Preis haben.

Leider zählt in sehr vielen Bereichen nicht mehr Qualität, sondern "perception of quality" und diese wissen bestimmte Firmen sehr gut zu manipulieren. Apple ist eine davon.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Mai 2011)

Bääm, jetzt gängeln sich hier alle wusst ichs doch 

Also es sollte klar sein, dass du einen Mac weder zum Office / Multimedia brauchst noch, dass er zum gamen ansatzweise soviel taugt wie ein gleichteurer Pc. Der einzige Unterschied ist deine persönliche Präferenz. Wenn dir ein Mac dank xyz wichtig ist (schönes alugehäuse, betriebssystem, weiß der geier) und du bereit bist dafür abc auszugeben, kauf ihn dir. Wenn nicht dann nicht. So einfach. 
@Moderatoren, Sorry aber ein Thread mit dem Titel "Krieg der Betriebssysteme" in der man sich nur gegenseitig basht, finde ich im technikforum echt arm und das zensieren von Meinungen, weil sie auf die Schließung eines Threads abzielen, noch ärmer.


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Gehst du mit deinem PC nach draußen? Für mich ist das ein Geräte zum Arbeiten und Spielen.
> Rennst du daheim immer im Anzug rum weil es "schön" ist?
> 
> Aber klar, sobald es um iPhone geht oder um ein Notebook, da ist es halt wichtig ein entsprechendes Image zu transportieren (iphone und macbook) wenn man "gesehen" wird. Mein Ding ist das nicht, aber es ist völlig verständlich für mich und nachvollziehbar. Ebenso wie Leute sich sündteure Klamotten kaufen die genau derselbe China-Baumwoll-Mist sind wie alles andere, aber eben irgendwo XXXX draufsteht und sie sich einbilden, es sei weiß der Geier was für Qualität - und Qualität (wie der brave Konsument weiß) muss ja zwangsläufig ihren Preis haben.
> ...



Sehr richtig, volle Zustimmung!

Ich musste vorallem bei dem Teil mit dem Anzug schmunzeln. Bei mir z.B. ist es auch so dass ich mit meinem gut 2 Jahre alten Nokia Handy keine Angst habe es in der Öffentlichkeit zu zeigen.
Interessant nicht wahr? Offenbar bin ich sehr abgehärtet. 

Aber an dem Beispiel sieht man auch sehr deutlich, inwiefern sich da die Spreu vom Weizen trennt.
Die Leute die mehr auf Klamotten, irgendeine Art von Style oder Trend folgend, zuhause ihre Macs wie in einem Museum auf Hochglanz polieren sind auch diejenigen, die mit ihrem iPhone solange herumspielen bis sie fast vor die nächste Straßenlaterne laufen.
Die Klientel lässt sich hier relativ genau beschreiben und für mich sagt das eigentlich schon viel aus.


----------



## EspCap (4. Mai 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Gehst du mit deinem PC nach draußen? Für mich ist das ein Geräte zum Arbeiten und Spielen.
> Rennst du daheim immer im Anzug rum weil es "schön" ist?



Was hat das denn damit zu tun? Hast du Möbel aus Hartplastik? Würde doch auch funktionieren. 



> e[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]benso wie Leute sich sündteure Klamotten kaufen die genau derselbe China-Baumwoll-Mist sind wie alles andere[/font]



In China hergestellt != chinesische Produkte. Apple stellt auch in China her, trotzdem sind Macs qualitativ deutlich hochwertiger als, keine Ahnung, Medion-Notebooks. Die chinesischen Firmen machen auch nur das, was ihnen in Auftrag gegeben wird.

Jetzt ist aber wirklich genug hier. Von mir aus könnten wir den Thread auch langsam dichtmachen.



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Für lau? Du träumst ja....[/font]




Nein, das ist sowohl bei mir als auch bei Bekannten schon so abgelaufen. Auch außerhalb der Garantiezeit, Apple ist enorm kulant.


----------



## Ogil (4. Mai 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Das ist ein S-IPS soweit ich weiß. Für 400 Euro dürfte es da schon schwer werden, was ebenwürdiges zu finden. Und für 27" biste schon fast an die tausend Schleifen los.



Der HP ZR24w ist ein 24" und hat ebenfalls ein S-IPS. Kostet hier unter £300. Mit 27" faehrt man wohl mit einem Dell Ultrasharp 2711 am guenstigsten (knapp unter £700) - wobei da dann ein H-IPS verbaut ist.


----------



## OldboyX (4. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was hat das denn damit zu tun? Hast du Möbel aus Hartplastik? Würde doch auch funktionieren.



Wenn es solche geben würde und sie billiger wären als solche aus Holz ohne sonstige Nachteile für die Gesundheit - wieso nicht?




> In China hergestellt != chinesische Produkte. Apple stellt auch in China her, trotzdem sind Macs qualitativ deutlich hochwertiger als, keine Ahnung, Medion-Notebooks. Die chinesischen Firmen machen auch nur das, was ihnen in Auftrag gegeben wird.
> 
> Jetzt ist aber wirklich genug hier. Von mir aus könnten wir den Thread auch langsam dichtmachen.



Eine Intel CPU ist eine Intel CPU, ein Samsung Speicherchip ist ein Samsung Speicherchip, usw. usw. ob das in nem Apple Gerät steckt oder einem Medion Notebook - es ist immer noch dasselbe Bauteil. Offensichtlich hast du noch kein iphone oder Macbook von innen gesehen - ich schon und von "Meisterleistung der Ingenieurskunst" kann da keinerlei Rede sein. Da geht es lediglich darum auf Biegen und Brechen alles in das "gewünschte Design zu gießen". Ob man dann Akkus verlöten und verkleben muss (die dann nicht ohne weiteres getauscht werden können) oder simpel und einfach ersetzbare Bauteile so verschachtelt, dass man das Gerät völlig zerlegen muss ist dabei komplett nebensächlich.

Im Gegenteil, alle Macbooks neigen zur Überhitzung wenn sie wirklich beansprucht werden (die neuen sogar so stark, dass sie regelmäßig nicht die angegebene Prozessorleistung liefern können, wie man diversen Tests im Internet entnehmen kann), aber auch die älteren Macbooks glänzen vor allem dadurch, dass sie extrem warm werden und gern auch nach 3+ Jahren einen Hitzetod sterben (auch im Bereich der Tastatur) wenn man sie denn wirklich "auslastet".

Aber nur fürs Surfen / bisschen Office merkt das der durchschnittliche MAC - DAU natürlich nie.... aber er hat 1200 € Hardware die er nie braucht.



> Nein, das ist sowohl bei mir als auch bei Bekannten schon so abgelaufen. Auch außerhalb der Garantiezeit, Apple ist enorm kulant.



In erster Linie enorm teuer. Wenn dein Apple Produkt irgendwann kaputt gehen sollte (obwohl der geneigte Applefan natürlich mit jeder Serie das neue Modell kauft), dann lass uns bitte wissen wieviel die Reparatur gekostet hat bzw. ob man dir ein neues Gerät "geschenkt" hat. Toll - du hast (angeblich außerhalb der Garantiezeit) eine neue Tastatur geschenkt bekommen (und Bekannte von dir ebenso).

Das bezweifel ich jetzt mal, aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Von einer "Apple ersetzt Sachen gratis auch außerhalb der Garantiezeit" wüßte ich jedoch nichts. Im Gegenteil kenne ich nur Geschichten bei denen Apples Richtlinien vorschreiben eine Großzahl an zu reparierenden Schäden als Totalschaden zu werten und mit Neupreisen zu versehen - was im Endeffekt bedeutet, dass man sich gleich ein neues Gerät kaufen kann (siehe 1200 € Macbook Reparatur...).

Und jeder der ein solches Teil von innen gesehen hat, der weiß auch gleich warum. Wird zb ein Iphone einmal geöffnet und das Display gewechselt, ist es danach nicht so wie vorher - da kannst du Gift drauf nehmen ^^


----------

